#ubuntu+1 2007-11-05
<databuddy> eh
<databuddy> been nice
<Tm_T> assasukasse: hey you
<Tm_T> afonic`oFF: how off ?
<LukeEkblad> Hello
<LukeEkblad> I need help updating ubuntu
<LukeEkblad> Anyone here?
<bazhang> go to #ubuntu LukeEkblad
<Tm_T> LukeEkblad: also read channel topics
<LukeEkblad> they banned me
<LukeEkblad> I duno why
<LukeEkblad> I neeeed help pleas
<LjL> LukeEkblad, you're offtopic, and being banned from another channel is no excuse.
<LukeEkblad> ok
<LukeEkblad> what am i soposed to do then?
<Tm_T> LukeEkblad: find reason why youre banned and fix it
<Tm_T> if it your behaviour, learn
<LjL> LukeEkblad: well, you might try to not get banned the next time. if you don't know why you were banned, try typing « /msg ubotu etiquette »
<LjL> if you still don't find the reason why you were banned in there, try asking in #ubuntu-ops
<bazhang> that must be a fun channel :}
<Tm_T> bazhang: it is, my home
<bazhang> can i visit?
<LjL> not without a reason please
<bazhang> sorry LjL just kidding --back to #offtopic for me
<Powerking89670> night all
<shirish> hi all, does anybody know when xserver-xorg-core is going to be imported for hardy?
<shirish> Also does anybody have any idea what paramter is good to set for tune2fs ? I wanna set it up so it doesn't check frequently the hdd (fsck) while at the same time if the file-system is dirty it should check it, any or all suggestion will be nice.
<KevinO0oO> is there a place to submit artwork for hardy?
<IdleOne> !artwork
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<IdleOne> hmmm
<IdleOne> I know there is a place ummm check wiki.ubuntu.com
<KevinO0oO> ok
<KevinO0oO> thanks
<IdleOne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ hehe there it is
<KevinO0oO> cool thanks
<IdleOne> np
<Toma-> Is pulseaudio really going to be the default in Heron?
<compwiz18> it'd be pretty cool if it is
<hydrogen> can I walk hardy?
<Hobbsee> hydrogen: no :P
<hydrogen> but it needs its exercise~
<idleone> need some serious help with hardy. seems that xserver is gone I now have a nice texted based OS. tried installing xserver-xorg-core but I got something about dependencies and if I wanted to accept the solution but it scrolled by to quick and it seems the solution was to not install anything
<idleone> upside is that without X my pc is like a greased pig with lightning in its arse lmao
<hggdh> idleone: yes, xserver is being updated, but not all is there
<hggdh> so...
<hggdh> idleone: one solution: go back to gutsy (reset your /etc/apt/source.list so that all refs are to gutsy instead of hardy, and reinstall xserver from there
<idleone> hggdh: earlier this morning aptitude removed about 8 to 10 xserver packages and then my computer got rebooted
<idleone> hggdh: so what your telling me is to roll back? :/
<idleone> guess I can do that
<idleone> hggdh: i need to reinstall xserver-xorg-core correct?
<hggdh> idleone: I would reinstall *all* xserver components that show more recent versions that the gutsy ones
<idleone> hggdh: can you give me a list of the packages I need to install please
<hggdh> idleone: you do not need to roll back, but I understand from your post that you are not happy with a text-based system ;-)
<idleone> hggdh: IT RUNS FINE BUT i LIKE MY gui
<hggdh> idleone: start with xserver-xorg-core
<idleone> hggdh: ok so edit sources.list to gutsy and sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-core
<idleone> will do
<idleone> how do I get to TTY now ctrl+alt+F1 didnt work
<idleone> never mind I got it I am on TTY1 now :)
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> idleone: start with sudo apt-get update
<hggdh> you have to get the gutsy dists first
<hggdh> idleone: with the risk of stating the obvious: Hardy is not even alpha yet.
<hggdh> idleone: systems *WILL* break
<hggdh> so, I would strong suggest not to play with Hardy on your base system
<hggdh> idleone: run it, for example, under VMWare -- if it breaks, the worst is reinstall the VMWare image. BUT your base system is still intact ;-)
<idleone> hggdh: oh I know and I took the chance and I am not upset or anything. I expected this to happen and was kinda looking forward to it in a strange way :)
<hggdh> idleone: well. you got it smack on... :-D
<idleone> ok installing 48 new xserver packages
<idleone> hggdh: :)
<idleone> I'll tell you the lack of a GUI does make this machine a work horse
<idleone> ok packages installed now logout and back in to GUI correct
<idleone> or is there a better way
<idleone> brb
<IdleOne> hggdh: thank you for your help. got GUI back now my next question is if/when I upgrade to Hardy again will this happen again ?
<IdleOne> that was a sem-stupid question indeed
<IdleOne> semi
<hggdh> idleone: no, not stupid. There are almost no stupid questions
<Niteye> i think for the next release they should include more photographs of young women's posteriors
<IdleOne> Niteye: you have been warned once in #ubuntu please stop now
<hggdh> Whenever you try again, use -- for example -- synaptic, and carefully look at the lists of what is being removed/updated
<bazhang> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> !ops | Niteye
<ubotu> Niteye: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<gerro> ooh next one is called hardy, nice to know. Hope it goes smooth
<IdleOne> hggdh: well my question was malformed. what I should of asked is when can I expect Hardy to be usable in a non stable way
<hggdh> idleOne: I guess at least after the first alpha release
<IdleOne> hggdh: release schedual been set yet?
<bazhang> hardy is an LTS so should be less major changes, more stability
<PriceChild> IdleOne, have you looked?
<hggdh> idleOne: I do not think so, at least the channel header states it has not
<IdleOne> PriceChild: I did not :/
<bazhang> rumored to be the end of this month--though that might change
<PriceChild> IdleOne, usual place... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/$(adjective)ReleaseSchedule
<PriceChild> so https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<IdleOne> ty
<bazhang> thanks PriceChild
<IdleOne> hehe $(adjective)
<IdleOne> 29th
<Laser88> Hi!
<scizzo-> hello
<RichW> What is good about hardy as compared to gutsy?
<RichW> feature list?
<Laser88> In the moment? The adventure...
<gnomefreak> RichW: atm nothing it is hardy without GUI
<gnomefreak> sorry gutsy without GUI
<RichW> In future??
<RichW> Is there a roadmap or set objectives?
<Laser88> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-boston-2007/+roadmap
<RichW> I would like emerald installed by default as an option along compiz :)
<gnomefreak> RichW: isnt it installed by default in gutsy? non kde
<RichW> i dont think so
<RichW> not from what I can remember from past installations
<gnomefreak> if you have kubuntu/kde no compiz packages will be installed by default
<RichW> of gutsy
<RichW> I dont use kubuntu
<gnomefreak> RichW: i thought it was but i dont have a gutsy pc handy atm
<RichW> Im also having problems with gutsy's ubiquity installer not supporting mdadm raids.
<RichW> which results in having to do manual installation hacks
<RichW> with debootstrap
<gnomefreak> RichW: file a bug on it
<RichW> I figured it might be something to do with partman. I was planning to work on a patch myself first but.. I read that roadmap and saw "general autopartitioner revamp (ue-partitioning-tool)"
<RichW> I am unsure if that new tool solves the problem.
<RichW> I might file a bug anyway perhaps someone would help with development
<RichW> I think mdadm would have to be installed by default (Should be only possible in hardy release)
<gnomefreak> mdadm is installed by default atleast on my gutsy it is but you are talking pre install so how would anything help you if installed by default, RichW to continue with gutsy topic join #ubuntu for support or #ubuntu-offtopic for non support
<JasonF> X is broken in hardy ATM, just an FYI to all the "developers" ;)
<JasonF> to not dist-upgrade if you like a gui
<gnomefreak> JasonF: its in query
<gnomefreak> JasonF: and its been broken for 4 days
<JasonF> I don't know what you mean by "query", but I just have hardy on my 2nd workstation @ work, so I don't touch it too often
<Laser88> JasonF: It's a pre-alpha - what do you expect?
<JasonF> everything to be broken at any given time
<JasonF> I'm not complaining, just letting anyone know who hasn't encountered the problem that they might want to way a day or three before updating their install, that's all.
<gnomefreak> JasonF: its been pushed to query and will be released to archives as soon as it can be
<JasonF> gnomefreak: aah. thanks for the terminology info :)
<Laser88> ok, misunderstood the FYI probably
<gnomefreak> not sure why you would inform devs in this channel of anything and X is kind of important so its noticed almost right away
<gnomefreak> JasonF: the X devs dont hang out in here and very few devs at all hang out in here, unless there is another reason to be here
<JasonF> Okay.
<JasonF> the "developers" bit was more meant to be a joke about the /topic that was, until a few days ago, instructing only devs to run it
<gnomefreak> JasonF: only devs need to run it
<gnomefreak> JasonF: there isnt anything other than tool chain that has changed from gutsy to hardy
<gnomefreak> a few things but those are simple bug fixes or like new irssi release that cant be pushed to gutsy, gutsy has backports of most things that havent made it to hardy so gutsy is newer in that sense
<gnomefreak> iceape thunderbird are newer in gutsy than hardy ;)
<gnomefreak> just example off top of head
<JasonF> interesting :)
<bazhang> sure is
<gnomefreak> bazhang: i know im working on thunderbird for hardy and i pushed iceape for gutsy and soon hardy waiting on a sponser
<bazhang> gnomefreak: thanks! do you a blog?
<bazhang> err have
<gnomefreak> bazhang: yes but i can get to it atm
<gnomefreak> bazhang: we will post it to ubuntu planet
<bazhang> cool. thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> planet.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> awesome
<gnomefreak> when i get things new they will go there, like new sunbird sitting there waiting to be pushed
<bazhang> what's the best language to learn first gnomefreak? python c ++?
<gnomefreak> bazhang: best join hardy-changes mailing list
<bazhang> will do. thanks again gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> bazhang: choice is yours if you want a better answer try them until you find one or ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Laser88> gnomefreak: What version of sunbird will it make to Hardy Heron?
<gnomefreak>  for now~
<gnomefreak> 0.7 for now
<gnomefreak> it is newest
<Laser88> Yeah, got it me today for Feisty Fawn
<gnomefreak> but if they release faster than they have been anything under 1.0 will make it
<Laser88> thx
<gnomefreak> im waiting for hardy+1 to introduce 1.0 (if it makes it since it will depend on libxul and so far iceape nor sunbird support it
<Laser88> 0.3 couldn't read the storage.sdb from 0.5 - the other way went
<gnomefreak> gutsy has 0.5 and it works fine afaik there were 3 bugs and non that could be fixed in gutsy, if i get this nobinonly script to work i might only have to push sunbird once
<gnomefreak> btw .03 failed to work on too many peoples set ups
<gnomefreak> 0.3
<Laser88> I always send me emails with the storage.sdb from one PC to the other and the Feisty Fawn sunbird couldn't read the sdb from Hardy Heron
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmmm maybe i will do sunbird today or tomorrow
<Laser88> gnomefreak: do you need help in translating to German?
<gnomefreak> Laser88: nope not german
<gnomefreak> .win 10
<Laser88> sry - my only language
<Laser88> Are you also doing firefox?
<gnomefreak> Laser88: not atm asac is working on firefox 2.0 its mainly his
<gnomefreak> Laser88: he is ubuntu mozilla maintainer but i have iceape and sunbird that i maintain and i will fix others as needed if he doesnt get to it
<Laser88> gnomefreak: No problem with FF 2, but FF 3.0a8
<gnomefreak> Laser88: give it time we have a9 working atm not sure wher eit will be pushed but it should get in gutsy-security
<gnomefreak> when i get home from hospital ill find out more, but a9 is causing problems last i heard
<gnomefreak> Laser88: if you go to mozillateam PPA archive the most uptodate packages are there but they will have bugs well expect them to
<gnomefreak> launchpad.net/~mozillateam than click on PPA
<gnomefreak> if i had GUI i could giv eyou exact link
<Laser88> I'll find it
<gnomefreak> bbl
<gnomefreak> Laser88: you have to be on gutsy to run them unless we added xulrunner-1.9 to the archive
<gnomefreak> i cant remember atm
<Laser88> gnomefreak: I tried to run FF 3.0a8 on Gutsy and now on Hardy - Alpha7 no problem, but now: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=400582
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 400582 in General "No file, edit,... back, forward,...tabs in Firefox3.0a8" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Laser87> gn8
<nikolam> Hello
<nikolam> Is there a way a can tight myself more to *buntu development process
<nikolam> it there some testin teams etc
<nikolam> I tested Tribe releases before
<nikolam> But my envollvment was very small
<nikolam> All I can do is post some bugs
<nikolam> i didn`t find a way to test in some organised and coordinated way
<ba5e> Hi I set my default vbox dir to /media/disk/Virtual Machines and even after removing vbox, if I remove the dir and reboot it gets re-created! how can I stop this?
<ba5e> it needs root privalages to write there, so it must be in a start up script... but where?
<Lin> why this doesn't work as expected   http://wowi.pastey.net/76660 (bubblehearth)? why /stopcasting didn't "clean" the divine protection casting status?
<Lin> AFAI divine protection is instant.
<Lin> sorry wrong channel
<bardyr> Hey
<bardyr> is there any ETA for a kernel update?
<blue|palm> will there be a future version of fglrx (>= 8.42) in hardy?
<gnomefreak> blue|palm: not sure yet right now there is no X in hardy
<gnomefreak> blue|palm: most likely it will make it but may not end with it
<bardyr> no X?
<blue|palm> gnomefreak, lol, ok (I had no idea we start from scratch each distro build)
<blue|palm> but thanks
<blue|palm> bardyr, yet
<gnomefreak> blue|palm: we dont
<gnomefreak> blue|palm: X is broken
<blue|palm> gnomefreak, oh
<blue|palm> gnomefreak, figures
<blue|palm> gnomefreak, if i may ask, is it 7.3?
<gnomefreak> blue|palm: it is a simple mistake in packaging that is being fixed
<gnomefreak> blue|palm: yes same version in gutsy
<blue|palm> gnomefreak, 7.3 made it to gutsy?
<blue|palm> gnomefreak, wow... im behind the times
<gnomefreak> or maybe not but i thought it did
<bardyr> gnomefreak, there are a ton of x-server packages being hold back, X is still there?
<gnomefreak> blue|palm: x --version
<gnomefreak> what does that say?
<gnomefreak> bardyr: X is there for people that didnt dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> bardyr: that doesnt mean its not broken ;)
<bardyr> i did dist-upgrade and X is working
<gnomefreak> its missing depends not all packages were uploaded at same time
<gnomefreak> bardyr: not in last 3-4 days you didnt
<bardyr> gnomefreak, yep
<blue|palm> gnomefreak, its complaining about no option 'version' available
<gnomefreak> unless mike finally held it back
<gnomefreak> blue|palm: hold on a sec
<gnomefreak> blue|palm: try X --version
<gnomefreak> i get cant execute it
<blue|palm> gnomefreak,  i did, since x failed too
<blue|palm> ill check in synaptic
<gnomefreak> !info X gutsy
<ubotu> Package x does not exist in gutsy
<gnomefreak> !info x gutsy
<gnomefreak> or not
<gnomefreak> xorg is 7.2
<blue|palm> ah ok
<blue|palm> thought so
<gnomefreak> but X version i thought made it to 7.3 but either way 7.3 options are in our version
<blue|palm> last question: did gutsy get some new text rendering engine of some sort?
<gnomefreak> blue|palm: bulletproofX is 7.3 but you have it :)
<gnomefreak> blue|palm: gutsy questions in #ubuntu
<blue|palm> gnomefreak, they complain because its not a 'support' issue
<blue|palm> sigh
<blue|palm> thanks for the info
<gnomefreak> blue|palm: ask it in there if someone says it tell me
<blue|palm> much appreciated
<blue|palm> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> Any ideas why kdelib's libkmid MidiPlayer component only plays the first note of a MIDI file (called from kmid) on x86_64 ?
<bardyr> gnomefreak, you know any ETA for a kernel update?
<gnomefreak> IntuitiveNipple: try #kubuntu
<gnomefreak> bardyr: there isnt one atm
<IntuitiveNipple> hmmm
<gnomefreak> IntuitiveNipple: its not hardy question and its kde related
<IntuitiveNipple> Um, it is. I'm working on getting kdelib 64-bit issues solved so I can patch it for Hardy
<gnomefreak> IntuitiveNipple: than try #kubuntu-devel
<IntuitiveNipple> It looks like a build issue since 32-bit works fine
<gnomefreak> IntuitiveNipple: than it belongs in -devel channels
<blue|palm> gnomefreak, are we going to see a new version of gnome in *every* ubuntu release? has gnome's dev cycle synced with ubuntus?
<gnomefreak> blue|palm: always
<blue|palm> gnomefreak, thats really impressive, that ubuntu is changing the linux world so much :-D
<bardyr> how can people tell gnome releases apart? i cant see any difference in the last 4 releases of gnome
<gnomefreak> bardyr: if you look hard you can
<gnomefreak> bardyr: ---> #ubuntu-offtopic
<IntuitiveNipple> Gutsy has fuzzy icons :p
#ubuntu+1 2007-11-06
<iecdannyboy> does anyone know how to get a belkin wireless usb to work on ubuntu?
<clusty> hey
<clusty> is there a hardy iso CD release already?
<clusty> could not find any
<RAOF> No, I don't believe so.
<RAOF> There's still ~7000 packages yet to build from the Debian import, anyway.
<clusty> already bored with gutsy :D
<clusty> been having it for 2-3 months now
<clusty> things work way to well
<clusty> :D
<lemonade> you can update it to hardy
<clusty> hmmm. was considering running it under vmware for a few days
<clusty> just to be on the safe side
<clusty> so the relevant date in the release schedule is debian import freze?
<clusty> when iso shows us?
<RAOF> No; there should be daily cds before that.
<RAOF> Well before that, really.
<clusty> ok. so its gonna happen any day now i guess
<clusty> thanks. can't wait to give it a test run
<RAOF> There's always sed -i s/gutsy/hardy/ /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<clusty> :D
<clusty> good old sed
<clusty> :D
<clusty> i still get heaches when it comes to regexp's
<clusty> hmm
<clusty> most mirrors don't even have hardy packages
<clusty> guess should wait a few more weeks
<clusty> and let the dust settle
<Hobbsee> RAOF: daily cds are unlikely to build for ages.
 * pkern giggles.
<pkern> Looking at the topic that is.
<pkern> enet:TFTPIP,yaboot is the clue, damn it.
<BUGabundo> hya
<bazhang> hi
<BUGabundo> telf. just a moment
<BUGabundo> back, I add hardy reps today
<BUGabundo> did a few (really few packages) updates
<BUGabundo> found a little prob
<BUGabundo> SoftwarePropertiesGtk didn't work! should I report it on LP?
<BUGabundo> opening it by synaptic got:
<Hobbsee> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<BUGabundo> Traceback (most recent call last):
<BUGabundo>   File "/usr/bin/software-properties-gtk", line 44, in <module>
<BUGabundo>     from softwareproperties.gtk.SoftwarePropertiesGtk import SoftwarePropertiesGtk
<BUGabundo> ImportError: No module named gtk.SoftwarePropertiesGtk
<BUGabundo> (synaptic:29161): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_view_unref_tree_helper: assertion `node != NULL' failed
<BUGabundo> /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/apt/__init__.py:18: FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet
<BUGabundo>   warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)
<Hobbsee> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hobbsee> hm, that looks like a bug.  search on LP for it
<BUGabundo> sorry ubotu
<BUGabundo> will do Hobbsee
<bazhang> ubotu is a bot you know?
<BUGabundo> nops bazhang
<BUGabundo> first time here!
<BUGabundo> is it safe to add X7.4 ?
<bazhang> wow that was weird--he just PM'ed me!
<BUGabundo> did I?
<BUGabundo> lo
<BUGabundo> *lol
<bazhang> I mean the b o t :}
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> sorry
<BUGabundo> thought you were refering to me in the 3th person
<BUGabundo> let me look on LP
<BUGabundo> didn't get an answer
<BUGabundo> is it safe to try X7.4?
<BUGabundo>  error ID         OOPS-675C668 on LP!! humm let me ping #LP
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/675C668
<BUGabundo> uuuhhh nice bot!!! lol
<BUGabundo> thank you ubotu
<Laser87> Hi!
<bazhang> hi
<Raul> Hi, need help with doom for linux, install OK, main menu OK, New Game= white and centered border rectangle appears in screen, mouse and console still working...
<hydrogen> wrong channel.
<bazhang> Raul: you want to join #ubuntu
<Raul> sorry, leaving..
<jandem> what's the relation between uploads and builds?
<jandem> are packages in the upload queue uploaded already?
<Hobbsee> depends how you define upload queue?
<jandem> Hobbsee: i mean the packages here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue?start=20
<Hobbsee> jandem: that's the new queue, so all of that will go thru a manual check before it gets let into the archive.
<jandem> Hobbsee: thanks, i was wondering because i couldn't find the packages there on the 'builds' page
<Hobbsee> yup.  they're not there
<jandem> so there are much more packages to be build :p
<Hobbsee> yeah, quite likely :)
<IndyGunFreak> has hardy been made for public download yet?
<Pici> /topic
<shadeofgrey> IndyGunFreak; its still in development dude.  the definitive answer is - even if you DO find a build of it chances are it'll screw your system stability
<IndyGunFreak> shadeofgrey: thats kinda what i figured
<shadeofgrey> final build isnt due till april which means they just started on it
<shadeofgrey> why isnt 7.10 goood enough for you?
<IndyGunFreak> no i love 7.10... i just like to try the betas
<rsk> it isn't beta yet
<shadeofgrey> theres no heron betas at  all yet
<IndyGunFreak> ok, that was my question.
<shadeofgrey> i doubt there re even alphas
<Laser87> beta is far away - it's still pre-alpha
<IndyGunFreak> well, beta, alpha, whatever.
<shadeofgrey> theres a huge difference
<IndyGunFreak> i didn't suggest there wasn't
<shadeofgrey> beta means its got portions that are done but havent been debugged
<Pici> I think he knows what beta is.
<Laser87> Gutsy Gibbon made no probs for me from alpha1 to final - but that has been just luck
<shadeofgrey> alphas are pieces that dont necessarily even boot
<IndyGunFreak> i'm well aware of what a beta is.
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: The repos are open, but ymmv when running it.
<IndyGunFreak> Pici: ya, i'm not gonna mess with it just yet, iv'e got a system i can test it on..
<shadeofgrey>  ymmv?
<Pici> !ymmv
<ubotu> ymmv is short for "Your mileage may vary". It means that someone else's experience with compatibility, performance etc. may not necessarily match yours.
<IndyGunFreak> lol, he wants to teach me what a beta/alpha is, and doesn't know what ymmv means?..lol
 * Pici shrugs
#ubuntu+1 2007-11-07
<clusty> hey
<clusty> is there something weird with xorg in hardy
<clusty> sais it cannot be installed due to deps
<Hobbsee> yes, there is.
<Hobbsee> clusty: the fact that you're asking probably means you shouldnt be urnning it.
<clusty> running just a virtual machine
<clusty> so no harm done
<clusty> wanted to see the new cutting edge features like bulletproof X
<Hobbsee> why not run gutsy, then?
<Hobbsee> features wont be in for a while yet anyway
<clusty> have it already for quite some time already
<clusty> ok.
<clusty> any estimates as to when I should try back?
<clusty> debian import freeze?
<Hobbsee> first alpha, or later
<Hobbsee> feature freeze it shoudl start being safe and interesting
<clusty> thanks. will try it again after alpha 1
<WorkingOnWise> does hardy have kde 4 in the repos?
<bazhang> without a working x, what would be the point?
<WorkingOnWise> so x is broke atm huh?
<bazhang> that is the consensus
<WorkingOnWise> well...once x is fixed.... is kde 4 in the repos?
<bazhang> that would likely be one of the last things to make it--best to try a livecd of it now
<Hobbsee> it's only broken if you break it yourself, by not looking
<Hobbsee> kde 4 beta 3 is in the repos
<bazhang> oops sorry Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> but, a lot of people are being idiots, and breaking it.
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | This channel is for Hardy discussion only | If you need help with dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy join #ubuntu  | Release schedule not final yet | If you are here to ask questions such as "what repositories do i use?", "is hardy going to break for me?", or update without checking what is to be updated, DO NOT RUN HARDY
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" and X breakage| This channel is for Hardy discussion only | If you need help with dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy join #ubuntu  | Release schedule not final yet | If you are here to ask questions such as "what repositories do i use?", "is hardy going to break for me?", or update without checking what is to be updated, DO NOT RUN HARDY
<WorkingOnWise> Hobbsee: cool. thanks. I ran with fiesty and gutsy long before you were "supposed to" on a production system. Thikin about doin the same with hardy....
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" and X breakage | This channel is for Hardy discussion only | If you need help with dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy join #ubuntu  | Release schedule not final yet | If you are here to ask questions such as "what repositories do i use?", "is hardy going to break for me?", or update without checking what is to be updated, DO NOT RUN HARDY
<Hobbsee> WorkingOnWise: yeah, but this early is fairly insane, unless you're actually doing development of it
<RAOF> Last I checked, there were still some 7000 builds to be done from debian imports.
<Hobbsee> + new
<RAOF> Oh, of course.
<WorkingOnWise> yeah....I figured....I'm gonna resist till herd 1...hopefully :)
<RAOF> Proabably "flock", unless there's something specific to herons.
<RAOF> I suppose there probably must be.  We should have a rook release - then we could release parliaments :)
<bazhang> long wait for that one
<Hobbsee> no, it's alpha's this time.  mdz's call
<WorkingOnWise> I'm an old Windows /DOS dog....x breaking is a total catastrophy!  :-D
<bazhang> anyone here a member of the hardy mailing list?
<Hobbsee> which one?
<Hobbsee> hardy-changes?
<bazhang> gnomefreak mention it yesterday--any would be fine--just would like to subscribe
<bazhang> err mentioned
<Hobbsee> or devel mailing lists?
<bazhang> Hobbsee: that would be it. Thanks--will gooogle it
<bazhang> err google
<gnomefreak> bazhang: it is hardy-changes at lists.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> gnomefreak: thanks so much--sorry to ping you. appreciate it.
<gnomefreak> its ok just working late getting ready for thursday meeting
<bazhang> cheers1
<bazhang> err cheers!
<Creationist> What package do I need to install for Dolphin to show previews of video files?
<bazhang> Creationist: you want #kubuntu
<Creationist> bazhang: Well, I asked there and no one is around.  But it is also relevant here since Hardy will have the same ability ;)
<hydrogen> NO.
<hydrogen> Err
<hydrogen> bad caps
<hydrogen> but
<hydrogen> thats like asking for linux help in microsofts forums because they both can run on a pc
<bazhang> looks like mythtv will be even better in hardy. good news.
 * cafuego runs NastyAccident through with a double-edged sword
<NastyAccident> owwh.
<cafuego> Oops ;-)
 * NastyAccident stags cafuego with his claymore.
<NastyAccident> stabs*
<NastyAccident> dang nabbit.
<bardyr> where is a good place to get some information about hardy?, like eta's on kernel/X updates, features, etc
<Hobbsee> the alpha release notes
<Hobbsee> when they happen
<IntuitiveNipple> bardyr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<bardyr> Hobbsee, are there any "progress" blogs or something ?
<Hobbsee> bardyr: that's them.
<Hobbsee> bardyr: basically, people are busy getting stuff done, rather than blogging :)
<bardyr> Hobbsee, probably, i just want my 2.6.24rc2 kernel :) and other cool stuff
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> so do i...so do i.
<Hobbsee> "whne it's done, and it all builds"
<bazhang> mailing lists are nice too at lists.ubuntu.com
<bardyr> bazhang, actually the mailinglists are great :D
<bardyr> bazhang, thansk
<bardyr> ks
<IntuitiveNipple> anyone got an idea why a kvm guest using vde would pause for __long__ periods during an apt-get, but a simple 'ping' from another terminal immediately unpauses it?
<bardyr> IntuitiveNipple, some Interrupts or events are faulty and ping/network stack awakes them?
<IntuitiveNipple> bardyr: Hmmm. Been looking for some clues in logs/stats on both guest and host and can't find anything. Starting to annoy me now since I have to hand-hold the all the guests when they do build-tests
<bazhang> bardyr: no problem I was told about them by these kind gentlefolk :}
<Laser87> Hi!
<Popolon> hi
<Popolon> I just installed lzma on ubuntu 7.10
<Popolon> and seen than the version of the package is lzma 4.43
<Popolon> but it's not a stable release
<Popolon> and the official site say to don't use it
<Popolon> the format can change
<Popolon> the production version is 4.32.3
<Popolon> http://tukaani.org/lzma/download
<bardyr> Popolon, and what do you want us to do?
<Popolon> it could be bad for user to use not finished format :(
<Popolon> oops
<Popolon> the official site is not up to date ???
<Popolon> there is not 4.43
<Popolon> only 4.42 experimental
<Popolon> http://tukaani.org/lzma/download
<Popolon> where is this 4.43 ??
<Popolon> even the sourceforge.net site doesn't contain 4.43
<bardyr> Popolon, look under "Source Code"
<Popolon> that's what I looked
<Popolon> s/what/where
<Popolon> there is definitivly no 4.43
<Popolon> I use lzma on my main computer (in linuxfromscratch, not ubuntu)
<Popolon> i have a second computer with ubuntu
<Popolon> slackware use lzma as default compression for its packages since at least 1 year
<Popolon> It is far better than bz2
<Popolon> and reduce a lot usage of space disk and bandwidth
<Popolon> the compression is slower and need more ram
<Popolon> but the decompression is faster and lighter than bz2
<Popolon> this really the ideal for distro
<bardyr> Popolon, its not ideal if packages takes +3 times as long to compress
<Popolon> but the package is only compressed one time by dev
<Popolon> and transfered decompressed lot of times by user
<Popolon> this could reduce bandwitdh from several petabytes of transfert
<Popolon> and save some megawatts around the world for decompression
<bardyr> gzip is much faster for decompression?
<Popolon> bardyr, sure gzip is faster, but don't compress very well
<Laser87> gn8@all
#ubuntu+1 2007-11-08
<rockets> Anybody know where I can find the Hardy roadmap? I've been googling for days
<bazhang> release schedule?
<RAOF> What do you mean by 'roadmap'? :)
<rockets> right
<rockets> release schedule
<rockets> e.g.
<rockets> tribe 1
<rockets> tribe 2
<rockets> etc.
<bazhang> not final yet--topic
<rockets> ah
<crimsun> (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule)
<rockets> ty
<rockets> wow
<rockets> alpha 1 so soon
<rockets> i cant believe it
<rockets> i mean gutsy is barely out
<crimsun> it's an LTS.  We have a boatload of testing to do.
<rockets> true.
<rockets> ah i forgot who you were for a second crimsun
<rockets> alsa right
<crimsun> among other silly things, yes.
<rockets> lol
<rockets> any chance of pulse-as-default in hardy?
<crimsun> the desktop team (Ubuntu, that is) plans to ship it as default in 8.04 LTS, yes.
<rockets> sweet.
<rockets> but, silly question, doesnt it break flash audio
<rockets> i mean theres a fix but its a bit of a hack
<RAOF> Eh.
<crimsun> No.
<rockets> ah
<rockets> well it breaks flash in feisty. like i said theres a fix
<crimsun> the current public incarnation of Flash 9 is arguably "broken"
<rockets> well yeah. it screws with firefox a fair bit
<rockets> but gnash isnt a viable alternative
<crimsun> it does inane things like attempting to open every subdevice enumerated.
<crimsun> which, as one might imagine, is a bit over the top.
<rockets> hah.
<rockets> yeah.
<crimsun> the "fix" is actually a hook into the libflash routine to bypass that mess
<rockets> hah
<rockets> nice
<rockets> crimsun, i remember you, because i once asked you like two hours of inane questions
<rockets> mostly about pcm multiplexing and kernel vs software implementations of it
<crimsun> I've fielded a lot of those.
<rockets> hehe
<rockets> well.
<rockets> my soundcard works fine *mostly*
<rockets> i very rarely have to use Esd
<rockets> once in a while i hit a problem
<rockets> i havent had any issues since gutsy
<rockets> so thanks!
<crimsun> mostly not my work, but duly noted
<rockets> i know its upstream, but you integrate it into ubuntu
<rockets> or at least manage that process
<crimsun> right, I did that for a few releases
<crimsun> I've stepped back to give the community a bit more space to become involved
<rockets> heh
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-08
<BUGabundo> oias o/
<jpds> BUGabundo: Too many vowels in that.
<BUGabundo> hahah
<BUGabundo> still a valid word in portuguese
<napster> Can I use this ppa https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/cutting-edge-multimedia with Meerkat?
<bjsnider> no, and you do not need it
<napster> bjsnider: then how can I use vlc 1.2?
<bjsnider> why do you need vlc 1.2?
<napster> bjsnider: I need to use the newest one, thats all...
<bjsnider> you can build it yourself
<BUGabundo> bye :D
<napster> bjsnider: hmm, well I'm not a geek!
<napster> ;)
<lenios> vlc 1.2 is not out yet, so either be a geek or live with 1.1.x
<napster> lenios: Nice advice, but I would like to mess with 1.2! Let me try build it!
<charlie-tca> Good Morning
<BUGa_away> hey CardinalFang
<BUGa_away> erk tab fail
<BUGa_away> charlie-tca:
<charlie-tca> lost me, huh? ;-)
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu Natty daily (alternate) images are out!
<psusi> fyi, if you are using lvm I have uploaded a much newer version of the lvm tools to my ppa which allow you to take a snapshot, upgrade, and if things go tits up, revert to the snapshot in a snap... handy thing to have when running the development release
<BUGabundo> $ sudo btrfs-image -c 4 /dev/sda5 20101108
<BUGabundo> :D
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 85M 2010-11-08 21:50 20101108
<BUGabundo> well that DIDN'T work :S
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> take 2
<BUGabundo> where's cwillu when I need him ?
<cwillu_at_work> hiding
<cwillu_at_work> what are doing?
 * cwillu_at_work pokes BUGabundo with a stick
<BUGabundo> dding my disk
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, btrfs-image is just a debuging image, you know that right?
<cwillu_at_work> debugging, rather
<BUGabundo> so I can go a on confernce and leave a backup
<BUGabundo> with btrfs-image
<cwillu_at_work> i.e., metadata, with zero'd out file data
<BUGabundo> no I did NOT know that
<BUGabundo> teach me oh big ONE
<cwillu_at_work> what are you trying to do again?
<BUGabundo> dding
<BUGabundo> disk image
<cwillu_at_work> ah.
<BUGabundo> backup
<cwillu_at_work> I suggest rsync :p
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> want a compact volume, with lol CPU overhead
<BUGabundo> soooo
<BUGabundo> make a snapshot and rsync that?
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, i.e., you want to leave behind a backup?
<BUGabundo> yah
<cwillu_at_work> or do you just want a snapshot, but on the same media
<cwillu_at_work> okay
<BUGabundo> incase robbery, damange, etc
<cwillu_at_work> do you have any subvolumes and/or snapshots?
<BUGabundo> no, external 2TB drive over e-sata
<BUGabundo> bought it JUST for disks backup
<cwillu_at_work> I meant on the existing btrfs
<BUGabundo> no subvolumes or snapshots here
<BUGabundo> only /
<cwillu_at_work> okay, yeah, just rsync
<BUGabundo> and /boot on ext2
<cwillu_at_work> snapshot if you want it to be consistent without shutting down postgres or whatever :p
<BUGabundo> can't I just snapshot to the external disk?
<BUGabundo> its on btrfs too LOL
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, there are tricks that could be implemented, but they're not implemented yet :p
<BUGabundo> k k
<BUGabundo> so local snapshot then rsync that
<BUGabundo> let me try
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, if you snapshot the backup media as well, and use --inplace for rsync, you get semi-efficient incremental backups
<cwillu_at_work> i.e., rdiff on steroids
<BUGabundo> coolio
<BUGabundo> /var/snapshots$ sudo btrfs subvolume snapshot 20101108 ?
<BUGabundo> oops
<BUGabundo> misses the volume
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, I believe so, although you should get in the habit of using absolute paths with snapshots/subvolumes
<BUGabundo> /var/snapshots$ sudo btrfs subvolume snapshot / 20101108
<BUGabundo> k k
<BUGabundo> $ sudo btrfs subvolume snapshot / /var/snapshots/20101108
<BUGabundo> Create a snapshot of '/' in '/var/snapshots/20101108'
<BUGabundo> yay
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, now, be aware that deleting snapshots is asynchronous;  the command returns immediately, but the space is reclaimed over time
<BUGabundo> I won't delete it *now*
<cwillu_at_work> there's a syscall in the works to block on completion, but it's not there yet
<BUGabundo> just rsync it to external drive
<BUGabundo> I know, you told me that once already
 * cwillu_at_work repeats himself
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, also, be aware that deleting snapshots is asynchronous;  the command returns immediately, but the space is reclaimed over time
<BUGabundo> I have lousy memory
<BUGabundo> but I do learn a few things from time to time
 * BUGabundo kicks cwillu mumbling
<BUGabundo> /var/snapshots$ sudo rsync -avhPx 20101108 /media/2TB/
<BUGabundo> doh
<BUGabundo> forgot to empy trash
<cwillu_at_work> STANDARD_PARMS="--inplace --delete --ignore-errors --exclude .local/share/Trash/ --exclude .gvfs/"
 * BUGabundo alias that
<BUGabundo>        2.84M 100%    4.66MB/s    0:00:00 (xfer#93325, to-check=1037/100162)
<BUGabundo> yeah its gonna take a whhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiillllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<BUGabundo> even worse... its backuping my backups LOL
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, could be fun to disable checksumming while it copies, but if you don't, check dmesg after to see if you have any corrupted files
<BUGabundo> [ 1457.205926] btrfs-image[7780]: segfault at 12c ip 0000000000414c08 sp 00007fffcefd3fa0 error 4 in btrfs-image[400000+1c000]
<BUGabundo> like that ?
<BUGabundo> [ 2265.625482] btrfs: unlinked 21 orphans
<BUGabundo> cwillu http://i.imgur.com/9ciya.jpg find Wally
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, no :p
 * cwillu_at_work looks at imgur
 * cwillu_at_work looks at that later
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, "btrfs csum failed ino 6301080 off 2949120 csum 1617232694 private 337200286"
<BUGabundo> /dev/sda5              58G   28G   26G  52% /
<BUGabundo> /dev/sdb1             1.9T   24G  1.8T   2% /media/2TB
<BUGabundo> its almost done
<BUGabundo> sent 26.97G bytes  received 5.33M bytes  35.71M bytes/sec
<BUGabundo> total size is 26.95G  speedup is 1.00
<BUGabundo> gotta love e-sata :D
<hiredgoon>  /win 5
<BUGabundo> fail
<syn-ack> heh
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-09
<BUGabundo> nie
<BUGabundo> nite
<BUGabundo> Unable to open URL
<BUGabundo> Error launching "xdg-open 'http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=805327'": Failed to fork (Cannot allocate memory)
<charlie-tca> my stupid question of the day: You didn't run it out of memory or drive space, did you?
<viator> with unity will the une and desktop version be one and the same?
<Daekdroom> viator, there should be differences between netbook and desktop interfaces
<viator> is it up in the air wether natty will be unity?
<viator> im running une on laptop ill switch to the "desktop" version when availabe then
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-10
<daurn> just updated all my packages...
<daurn> theres now no menu...
<daurn> as in, no panels
<wzssyqa> python-gtk2 broken?
<wzssyqa> python-gtk2 broken?
<nperry> Take it we have to downgrade to gtk-2-22 for time being
<nperry> gtk-2-24 seems broke
<wzssyqa> nperry: 2.22 uploaded again with a version 2.23is2.22
<nperry> Not hit repos yet then
<nperry> As no update showing
<wzssyqa> nperry: just 20min ago
<nperry> not showing for me
<wzssyqa> nperry: still building
<nperry> amd64 has been built, or does it have to wait for others to be done?
<wzssyqa> nperry: maybe
<nperry> showing that its published, odd not hit me yet.
<wzssyqa> nperry: i am refrashing, hehe
<nperry> refrashing?
<wzssyqa> nperry: i am updating
<judgen> hi
<charlie-tca> Hello, judgen
<judgen> Calm today it seems.
<judgen> I am very interested in the commitment to the wayland server.
<judgen> Will the ubuntu dev's contribute all their changes and added code upstream if allowed, or will they keep the code ubuntu specific?
<TecnicoDPC> join/ #linuxjournal
<charlie-tca> Since they have offered upstream all code they do already, I would think they will continue to do so
<charlie-tca> If upstream rejects the code, that is something different
<TecnicoDPC> join #linuxjournal
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-11
<bencc> why is the nginx version on natty not 0.8.x? http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/nginx
<bencc>  0.8 is the stable branch
<Wubbbi> bencc: any maintainer for that package. We dont have any autoservice for updating packages. When there are no maintainer, this package will never be updazed until we may need an update.
<Wubbbi> If you want to, register as a maintainer if there is not even one.
<bencc> Wubbbi: what is the freezing date for package upgrades?
<yofel> bencc: see the schedule, uncommented updates until feature freeze, and updates with FFE until final freeze
<Wubbbi> bencc:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<yofel> (FFE=Feature Freeze Exception)
<bencc> thanks
 * psusi wonders why his post last night on the natty forums about lvm has not had a comment yet...  has nobody seen it yet?  does everyone already use lvm?  does nobody really know about the joys of lvm yet for advanced users like you probably are if you are in here?
<Wubbbi> psusi: lvm? lvm? This s*** had ruined my HDD 3 month ago. So stupid! I never gonna use it again. -.-
<yofel> count me to the latter, or rather I never bothered to set it up, backing up and re-partitioning takes too much time
<psusi> used to wonder what the big deal was for a long time and I finally decided to start messing with it this year... wrote a wiki article on it last night... wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm.. it's really awesome, especially now that I built an up to date lvm2 package with the new snapshot merge support... I've tested upgrading to natty several times, and reverted back to maverick with a quick reboot each time now
<charlie-tca> I tried lvm once or twice. It seems like more trouble than it worth to me
<psusi> so never again will severe breakage on the development release get me down
<charlie-tca> As a side note, I think many if not most of us are either upgrading or reinstalling often enough to make is very time consuming
<psusi> check out my wiki entry and let me know what you think... I wrote it from the perspective of originally thinking that way, and changed my mind
<psusi> that's exactly the kind of use that makes lvm great ;)
<psusi> your average user who only installs to a single disk system using the whole disk or splitting it in half with windows and doesn't touch it for years doesn't care... but when you keep several releases installed at once, especially if you run the development release on a daily basis...oh boy it's handy
<psusi> and if you have multiple disks... when I picked up an SSD earlier this year, lvm picked up my install's root volume and moved it over to the new disk on the fly while it was running and I continued with my work with the move in the background... very cool
<Drakeson> Was there a huge recent change regarding compiz and the indicators?  I don't seem to have the indicator applets anymore.
<yofel> I do wonder though why you're using gparted as the definition of common partiton management, I've done repartitioning in the past, but I haven't used gparted in almost 2 years now
<psusi> because most people use it
<psusi> especially for moving and resizing...
<yofel> well, you don't depend on it in the lvm setup instrucitons so I guess it's fine
<psusi> that's the point... what you normally do with gparted, lvm does better ;)
<Drakeson> has the window manager switched to compiz, or it is still mutter?
 * psusi starts another test dist-upgrade
<psusi> man that coming dpkg option to not sync all the bloody time will be real nice
<wzssyqa> compiz and gnome-panel broken ?
<BUGabundo> buuuuuu
<BUGabundo> last night updates broke my gnome:(
<BUGabundo> am I being forced into new WM ?
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<charlie-tca> and a thank you to all those servicemen out there.
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: lol
<yofel> evening
<yofel> charlie-tca: what happened? ^^
<charlie-tca> yofel: not a thing, meant the soldiers, instead of what I really said
<yofel> ah..
<BUGabundo> ahah
<pace_t_zulu> hey all
<pace_t_zulu> does anyone know why there are ISOs being produced specifically for Mac computers? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<patdk-wk> cause macos sucks?
<patdk-wk> probably has to do with the boot loader stuff
<patdk-wk> cause mac doesn't have a bios
<patdk-wk> but that is about all the *mac* I know
<Pici> Those are ppc builds...
<pace_t_zulu> patdk-wk: yea ... apple computers use EFI ... but that hasn't been a problem in the past
<patdk-wk> didn't know if it might of been or not
<pace_t_zulu> Pici: natty-alternate-amd64+mac.iso ... that isn't ppc
<charlie-tca> Because powerpc does not have the intel chip
<Pici> pace_t_zulu: ooh.
<Pici> pace_t_zulu: sorry, didn't notice that.
<pace_t_zulu> Pici: no worries
<patdk-wk> "This image is adjusted to work properly on Mac systems." hmm
<pace_t_zulu> charlie-tca: natty-alternate-amd64+mac.iso ... not powerpc ...
<patdk-wk> someone do a binary diff :)
<charlie-tca> only for mac 64bit. There must a difference between 32 and 64bit ?
<virtuald> there are no 32-bit intel macs
<virtuald> as far as i kno
<virtuald>              w
<charlie-tca> There is an explanation on the page for it
<brot> there are 32bit intel macs
<brot> first macbooks were intel core duo
<charlie-tca> This image is adjusted to work properly on Mac systems.
<brot> (notice there is no "2")
<brot> those cpus didnt have 64bit
<pace_t_zulu> brot: +1
<Pici> Perhaps ask the iso testing people what the images are for.
<pace_t_zulu> Pici: in #ubuntu-testing ?
<Pici> pace_t_zulu: sure.
<patdk-wk> to make our life entertaining :)
<patdk-wk> they thought we where bored :)
<Pici> Or you could keep guessing here, but I figure asking someone would be more productive ;)
<pace_t_zulu> since when does canonical pay so much attention to apple computers?
<Pici> Canonical doesn't control all aspects of Ubuntu development.....
 * patdk-wk refuses to ever step into an apple store again, I did it once, it was horrible
<pace_t_zulu> Pici: do you believe there would be special builds for "Mac" without Canonical's involvement?
<pace_t_zulu> i don't have a problem with this... it just seems to be quite unusual
<Pici> pace_t_zulu: I'm sure someone at Canonical knows, but they don't control everything that the developers do.
<pace_t_zulu> Pici: i know they don't control everything... but i reckon something like this doesn't happen without folks at canonical knowing... but canonical is beside the point...
<pace_t_zulu> they've brought back PowerPC builds with the following description "For Apple Macintosh G3, G4, and G5 computers, including iBooks and PowerBooks as well as IBM OpenPower machines."
<charlie-tca> actually, the images were simply moved from where they used to be, to where they are now.
<charlie-tca> They used to sit in ports, daily, and now they are with the rest of the current images. This was discussed at UDS
<mrmcq2u> Hey, I just updated my natty install with synaptic and it uninstalled network manager
<mrmcq2u> Anyone know of a good place to get the network manager packages in .deb format for amd64?
<patdk-wk> archive.ubuntu.com?
<bjsnider> mrmcq2u, you should have used aptitude safe-upgrade instead of synaptic
<mrmcq2u> ah
<mrmcq2u> new you could apt-get upgrade but didnt know there was a safe-upgrade
<mrmcq2u> hence why I ditched the terminal and went to synaptic :) silly me
<Pici> apt-get upgrade is roughly the same as aptitude safe-upgrade.
<Pici> and apt-get dist-upgrade is sort of like aptitude full-upgrade
<mrmcq2u> lol, yup that is one I use quite alot :)
<mrmcq2u> so no networking on that machine atm
<mrmcq2u> was thinking downloading a deb of nm on another machine and installing it locally might do the job
<mrmcq2u> can I install a deb from the ppa site through the browser?
<mrmcq2u> can only see .gz files
<mrmcq2u> http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/trunk/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/
<IdleOne> is it just me or is anybody else having issues with indicator-applet and indicator-applet-session not loading?
<pace_t_zulu> IdleOne: are you not seeing the networking indicator
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<IdleOne> pace_t_zulu: networking,sound,memenu and shutdown menu
<IdleOne> all missing
<pace_t_zulu> IdleOne: i've lost networking in natty
<IdleOne> networking is functioning fine for me just no icons
<pace_t_zulu> anyone who knows how i can get networking back... please help
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-12
<magn3ts> Will the 11.04 nightly tomorrow include the Unity/compiz builds from the PPA being opened tomorrow?
<magn3ts> Or should I install 11.04 in a VM and then enable the new PPA as well?
<IdleOne> is there a Unity channel?
<IdleOne> also I want to know how to add items to the launch bar
<Drakeson> if I upgrade compiz right now, I'll be screwed, right?
<wzssyqa> Drakeson: it seems that it does not compliant with old configfile
<wzssyqa> Drakeson: you need to delete old config files
<Drakeson> wzssyqa: I see. but is that it? I mean will it work if I blow up my .gconf, .config, etc.?
<wzssyqa> Drakeson: for me , delete ~/.compiz ,it worked
<sagaci> anyone getting the cannot mount aufs on /root error when booting from live media?
<rww> IdleOne: I have network and datetime and am missing the others. odd.
<IdleOne> rww: the oddity forced me to install Unity and give it another try
<IdleOne> but I am really not sure I like Unity right now
<IdleOne> to be fair this is the netbook version
<IdleOne> going to log back into gnome and see if that "fixes" it
<IdleOne> Now I have network and nothing else
<IdleOne> no errors though
<rww> heh, mine all showed up this time
<rww> race condition or something, maybe
<IdleOne> hmm wait there is some compiz packages wanting to upgrade
<IdleOne>  compiz compiz-core compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-gnome compiz-plugins libcompizconfig0
<IdleOne> see what happens after this upgrade
<rww> i just installed them. now i don't have window decorations :\
<IdleOne> libdecoration somesuch got updated earlier today
<IdleOne> I think that is when this broke
<IdleOne> oh, well.
<IdleOne> it'll fix itself sooner orlater
<IdleOne> or later*
<vish> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<BUGabundo> morning
<Drakeson> how can I get unity+compiz? it is still using mutter
<charlie-tca> It is not officially ready yet. I read there is a ppa for it, though
<Drakeson> I see. after an upgrade "ubuntu desktop" does not load indicator applets, and "netbook desktop" is using mutter and crashing at will :(
 * Drakeson learns the pain of staying on "development version". again. well, still.
<Ian__> I updated my laptop and it's gnome is stuck without window-title bars, I can't type in windows but can run applications via shortcuts
<Ian__> anyone?
<yofel> Ian_Corne: tried 'metacity --replace' since that sounds like the window manager not running
<yofel> ?
<charlie-tca> or is that unity on the laptop, which has a bug for that
<vish> what is the compiz equivalent of "metacity --replace" ?
<vish> heh, I'v had the problem Ian_Corne mentions when trying to run Unity in 10.10
<vish> and i had launcher with "metacity --replace" ready for when Unity crashed ;p
<Drakeson> vish: compiz --replace & ???
<vish> hmm, i had tried just "compiz --replace" earlier but that dint work now i tried "compiz --replace &"  and "compiz --replace &&" dint work either
<bcurtiswx> hey all, those running natty desktop.. do your gnome panels not work on restart on occasion?
<patdk-wk> I haven't had an issue
<patdk-wk> but I only reboot like once every few days
<Ian_Corne> oh yofel I'll try it
<Ian_Corne> gnome-panels and the like do show up
<yofel> that's what I would try, haven't used gnome in a while
<Ian_Corne> I'll try it
<Ian_Corne> yofel: it seems like it wants to load compiz
<Ian_Corne> which I've disabled..
<Ian_Corne> or at least no effects
<yofel> then I don't know
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> it's that
<Ian_Corne> instead of metacity
<Ian_Corne> it loads compiz
<Ian_Corne> and that fails because I'm on nouveau
<Ian_Corne> now, Is this a bug or just ubuntu moving to compiz?
<Ian_Corne> http://twitter.com/castrojo/status/3152010819936256 for people that missed it
<yofel> oh great, once the display on my eeePC turns off I can't turn it on again...
<yofel> ssh works at least
<yofel> and.. there's nothing in the logs...
<yofel> oh, closing the lid and opening it again turned it on again
<mfaroukg> after i installed maverik the windows xp is not booting. why?
<mfaroukg> why the windows is listed but it doesn't boot and return to the grub list again and again
<bazhang> mfaroukg, #ubuntu for Maverick
<mfaroukg> bazhang, Yes
<mfaroukg> bazhang, i installed the 10.10 just now and i can't boot the windows
<mfaroukg> bazhang, i tried to change the sequence but it doesn't work with me also
<bazhang> mfaroukg, this is the wrong channel.  #ubuntu is the correct one.
<mfaroukg> bazhang, i posted there too don't worry, can you help me?
<bazhang> mfaroukg, no.  this is for 11.04 issues *only*  please don't crosspost 10.10 issues here.
<mfaroukg> bazhang, i checked the title is showing 10.10 here
<mfaroukg> bazhang, whatever i try there
<mfaroukg> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang>  Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu   <---- mfaroukg from the topic here
<guntbert> mfaroukg: read , it says: Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu
<bazhang> heh quit
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-13
<dasen> hi guys, does anyone know when will unity have a functioning application menu?
<dasen> the new version I mean
<bazhang> dasen, after the alpha release?
<dasen> bazhang: do u know when it will arrive?
<bazhang> dasen, you might wish to check the release schedule referenced in the /topic here
<dasen> oh yeah, sorry :)
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<magn3ts> I have an interesting idea.
<magn3ts> Release daily builds as patches of a common base!
<magn3ts> Or have a common Ubuntu image that everything patches.
<magn3ts> I've downloaded Ubuntu, I don't know how many times. Think if I was just downloading some sort of patch
<magn3ts> But then I remember compression. :/
<rww> just zsync the new one from the last one you downloaded?
<magn3ts> how does this work??
<magn3ts> does ubuntu distribute .zsync files?
<rww> yes
<magn3ts> >_>
 * magn3ts aptitude's zsync
<rww> note the .zsync files on e.g. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ :)
<magn3ts> Yeah, had that window open looking for torrent files, but this is much better. thanks!
 * magn3ts was so proud of himself
<rww> no torrents of daily builds. it'd be hard to do for something that's only relevant for 24 hours
<magn3ts> Yeah, I wondered... I thought I might have previously but those were probably even alphas.
<mhall119> hi everyone, I'm trying to load the daily desktop ISO in virtualbox, but it gets stuck showing the desktop and mouse only, or sometimes just a black screen, anyone know if this is a problem with the ISO, or am I just unlucky?
<mhall119> okay, some apps are throwing errors saying the can't close file descriptors, others are throwing errors saying there are too many open files
<mhall119> this is causing all the Gnome stuff (metacity, gnome-panel, etc) from running
<fagan> mhall119: I havent seen that myself
<fagan> the only big issue im getting is unity with compiz not working at all
<fagan> I wouldnt mind but compiz works just fine on my laptop even though its really old its just unity+compiz doesnt
<cfx_> anyone know if it is possible to have each individual workspace shown by separate monitors? like 2 workspaces , 2 monitors, 1 on each.
<coz_> cfx_,  with compiz  no
<coz_> not that I am aware of
<cfx_> coz_, without?
<coz_> cfx_,  :) well I rarely dont use compiz but let me check
<cfx_> thanks coz_
<coz_> cfx_,  the only thing I can think of is seperate xscreens
<cfx_> you mean X sessions?
<coz_> cfx_,  no  xscreens... let me find a link
<coz_> cfx_,   this is for nvidia   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaMultiMonitors
<cfx_> coz_, im using ati lol
<coz_> cfx_,  ooo
<fagan> coz_: thats a bit old I think so it may not work too well
<coz_> fagan,  probably
<coz_> and for ati  I am not sure...maybe xinerama but then compiz will not work with that
 * fagan thought there was a setting to make workspaces work properly but never tried it
<coz_> fagan,  let me check in 0.9 compiz
<cfx_> coz_, what does xscreens do? is there a screenshot/photo?
<coz_> cfx_,  essentially  separate xscreens is going to allow a different workspace on each monitor however no dragging of windows between the monitors
<fagan> well there is no real benefit in using seperate workspaces between monitors anyway
<fagan> since the extended display system actually works fairly nice
<cfx_> fagan, hm?
<coz_> yeah I agree... cfx_   what is the thinking with this ?  why separate  workspaces on each monitor?
<cfx_> coz_, i want to have documentation on the 2nd screen and coding on the 1st one
<cfx_> i will simply have all doc related stuff on 2nd workspace
<fagan> cfx_: you can drag the docs to the second monitor and it sould do that
<coz_> cfx_,  well with some of compiz plugins  you can use either viewports or each monitor for windows to open on specific monitors or viewports
<fagan> *should
<coz_> cfx_,   or use group and tab plugin to group all of the similar windows together on each monitor
<coz_> cfx_,  or  tile and grid plugins  or any combination...with Place windows plugin you can specify location ofwindows
<coz_> that you want to open
<coz_> so    IDE on primary   and text on secondary
<cfx_> what is compiz, im confused, i thought default ubuntu didnt use compiz
<cfx_> just regular gnome
<cfx_> fagan, i dont understand, is there a howto or smth that illustrates that?
<coz_> cfx_,  well default ubuntu compiz with compiz and you can check to see if it is activated under /system/preferences/appearance and the visual effects tab
<coz_> rathe comes with compiz
<coz_> cfx_,  and if you   sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager  you can set specific plugins and their settings
<cfx_> coz_, so you're essentially saying that this is possible with some compiz plugins?
<coz_> cfx_,  absolutely... you would have to familiarize yourself with the plugins and their capabilities but ,,,yes
<cfx_> i have normal on visual effects, does that mean compiz is enabled?
<coz_> cfx_,  remember   compiz is a  "window manager"  yes it is enabled
<coz_> cfx_,  now install compizconfig-settings-manager  and open either under system/preferences  or    ccsm in terminal or run dialog
<cfx_> coz_, ah i see it, but which of those should i enable to make that work?
<coz_> cfx_,  ok  well... Place windows plugin under the window management category ,,,if you click that to get into its settings  , you will see its options listed there
<coz_> cfx_,  to enable a specific application window to open on one of those options you click the plus (+)  icon then the "grab" button and click the window to include it into the  window match string
<coz_> cfx_,  for example, under Place window plugin ,,click the  "Fixed window placement"  tab
<coz_> cfx_,   there you see 3 options
<cfx_> yes i see them
<coz_> fixed position   fixed placement  and fixed viewport
<cfx_> right
<coz_> fixed placement should allow you to place a window on either monitor and it will open on that same monitor each time
<coz_> cfx_,  when you click the "New" button, a dialog opens with a (+)  button
<cfx_> please go on
<coz_> cfx_,  when you click the (+)  button another dialog opens with a "Grab" button and when you click that the cursor chanes to cross hair that allows  you to click on an open application window  to set that into the window rules string
<coz_> there is also an "Invert" button which would "EXCLUE"  a window from that rule so you dont want that right now
<coz_> cfx_,  the first dialog that opened will allow x an y positioning of the window you chose
<coz_> cfx_,  its takes a bit of practice to deal with window rules and placement sliders but you will find it works well
<cfx_> ok so you're saying i should select all the doc related windows and add them to fixed viewport ?
<coz_> cfx_,  yes ,, one at a time
<coz_> cfx_,  test your settings with the x/y sliders
<cfx_> and you say that there is a threshold e.g. x <1000 = monitor1 where x>1001 is monitor2?
<coz_> cfx_,  you can always reset to defaults and start gain with that little yellow whisk broom icon
<coz_> cfx_,  something like that... I am not great with these sliders myself and I am support for compiz  but I generally just play with the sliders until I get it correct however there is also a pull down menu "Mode"   for thinkgs like cascade,, center  etc  on the first dialog
<coz_> cfx_,  even open under pointer
<coz_> cfx_, open under pointer of course opens an application window  where ever the cursor is locatedd
<coz_> located
<cfx_> coz_, how can i disable that annoying effect when switching workspaces?
<coz_> cfx_,  which is that?
<coz_> cfx_,  the cube?
<mrmcq2u> on reboot I am getting stuck on checking battery state, anyone know what could cause it?
<mrmcq2u> Im on a desktop with no battery
<charlie-tca> yup
<cfx_> coz_, no. i mean there is a transition phase "FX" when switching workspaces
<charlie-tca> X didn't start
<charlie-tca> ?
<coz_> cfx_,  can you describe it a bit better ?  there are several things it could be
<charlie-tca> mrmcq2u: usually when I get that, restarting works. Sometimes, though, I have to use recovery mode and clean the packages
<coz_> cfx_,   is it scroll whell switching?
<cfx_> coz_, on bottom right when you click the 2nd workspace it doesnt just "appear" in front of you. there is a dizzying effect
<cfx_> coz_, exactly
<mrmcq2u> right thanks charlie-tca will try dpkg-reconfigure
<coz_> cfx_,  ok in ccsm  under the  Viewport switcher plugin  click the  "Desktop-based viewport switching" tab
<coz_> cfx_,   Move Next and Move Prev  are set to what?
<cfx_> disabled
<coz_> cfx_,  ok then thats not the effect
<coz_> cfx_,  oh you are using gnome's  desktop switcher  ...yes?
<cfx_> coz_, yes default ubuntu here
<cfx_> with gnome
<coz_> cfx_,  well you can go into ccsm again and disable  desktop cube and enable  Desktop wall instead
<coz_> also disable Rotate cube first
<cfx_> coz_, also what's the hotkey to change workspaces ?
<coz_> cfx_,  then try the workspace siwtcher and see if that is better
<coz_> cfx_,   yes  ctrl+alt+left and right arrows
<cfx_> coz_, cube is already disabled, wall is enabled
<coz_> cfx_,  oh!!
<coz_> cfx_,  ok for topic reasons  meet me in #compiz
<cfx_> thanks for the hotkey, that works
<coz_> cool
<coz_> cfx_,   but lets pick this up in #compiz if you have more compiz related issues and questions :)
<cfx_> i'm already there
<zniavre> good evening
<zniavre> wich package to install the new desktop > ubuntu-desktop seems not in repos
<fagan> zniavre: its not ready yet but you can try an older version
<fagan> sudo apt-get install unity
<zniavre> ok thank you
<fagan> then log out and select ubuntu-netbook when you are loging in
<fagan> zniavre: the maverick version is very broken though
<fagan> you should wait for natty
<zniavre> in fact i got for now only bases system
<zniavre> natty*
<zniavre> found it thank you
<fagan> no problem
<zniavre> :o)
<fagan> its going to be completely different when natty is released though
<fagan> there are so many problems with it at the moment
<xteejx> Hi all. I can't see any alternate CD images for Natty, have they not been generated yet?
<yofel> looks like iso failed to build to me, since the folders are empty
 * yofel forgot where the build logs are kept...
<yofel> firefox backlog to the resque... http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu/natty/
<yofel> yep, failes to build
<yofel> *fails
<xteejx> yofel: Damn :( My vbox install won't work, it gets up to the gdm login but doesn't show it, and Ctrl+Alt+F1 does it on my system, not the vbox :(
<xteejx> Booo :( lol
<yofel> hm, I know how to switch to tty in kvm, but not in vbox..
<xteejx> yofel: I don't think you can insert keypresses in vbox sadly
<yofel> wasn't that a slightly different key combination?
<xteejx> oh well have to wait for a built alternate, the live doesnt work
<yofel> xteejx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1292037 ?
<charlie-tca> xteejx: did you try right-ctl F1 ?
<charlie-tca> The vbox key replaces Crlt+Alt usually
<xteejx> charlie-tca: Really? :O I'm gonna try that
<xteejx> charlie-tca: Nice one Charlie, it worked thank you :D
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> I use VBox a lot for testing
<xteejx> same, its alot easier/safer than messing up a production machine
<yofel> natty works fine on my eeePC so far, well almost
<yofel> when the display turns off, and I move the mouse, the display turns back on, but not the backlight. I have to close the lid and open it again for the backlight to turn on o.O
<magn3ts> What was the last live cd build that worked?
<magn3ts> the last two I've tried were broken
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-14
<AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> will i be able to uninstall unity and install gnome 2 in natty?
<AbhiJit> and this will not create 'any' distructive results?
<afv> hi, i have a quick/basic question
<afv> if compiz --replace fails/seg faults, i can't select windows.. thus i can't select the terminal to put it running again (no Alt+tab, nothing..). how do i solve this?
<psusi> restart X
<afv> that's the only solution?
<psusi> as far as I know
<Drakeson> afv: do you see nautilus?
<afv> yes
<Drakeson> browse to /usr/bin and run compiz ro metacity
<Drakeson> s/ro/or
<afv> hmm, i don't know if i can do it but i'll try when it happen, thanks :)
<Drakeson> or drag a shortcut/link/symlink to compiz or metacity onto your desktop
<mhall119> afv: metacity --replace
<Drakeson> mhall119: he couldn't type in the terminal.
<mhall119> you can switch fto vt1 and run "DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace &"
<mhall119> that what I had to do
<afv> hmm, i'll try to do it at tty
<afv> i guess i have to do a alt-SysRq-X first to release the keyboard
<mhall119> i never had to do that
<Drakeson> what happened to the indicator-applet? it is no longer shown in the "add to pannel..." list
<mhall119> woot, today's daily ISO boots, just have to switch to vt1 and start metacity
<Ian_Corne> I removed compiz mhall119 :p
<mhall119> does anyone know when gnome3 is going to be availble to natty?
<liquidmeson> does anyone remember the name of a terminal frame app that showed the cpu temp an info at the bottom of the terminal i belive it got released in karmic
<yofel> liquidmeson: I think you mean byobu (profiled screen)
<liquidmeson_> yofel, THANK U :D
<Ologn> Hmm...the tops of all of my windows seem to have disappeared
<Ologn> Which makes windows like Firefox immovable
<ior3k> Ologn: doesn't Alt-drag work?
<ior3k> (as a workaround to the disappearing tops, that is)
<guntbert> Ologn: you can move them by pressing <alt> and pick them anywhere with your mouse
<Ologn> let me see
<zniavre_> alt+f2 metacity --replace ?
<Ologn> Yaa Alt and drag does not work
<Ologn> I'm only mucking with Natty in a KVM, so it's not like I can't get work done
<Ologn> I wonder where the title bars went...
<Ologn> zniavre_: Hey you're right, metacity --replace fixes it
<Ologn> it works now
<penguin42> hmm, yesterdays update lost my gnome monitor configuration - it's let me put it back though
<BUGabundo> hey guys, my X is messed up
<BUGabundo> can't use 3d in nouveua
<BUGabundo> and even with nvidia blob can't use compiz
<penguin42> what's Xorg.0.log got to say about it?
<BUGabundo> wow so many changes in compiz settings :S
 * penguin42 doesn't run with compiz
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-07
<spacebug-> hi there
<spacebug-> since 12.04 will use gnome 3.2, will there still be the same (lack of) settings to make in the system?
<pangolin> hopefully not
<spacebug-> isn't that related to the gnome version?
<spacebug-> like fonts/sizes and more settings for apperance
<spacebug-> I see how they want to make a easy-to-use-system but it would be great to be able to change more. Maybe use a advanced tab ot something
<mewerner_arand> spacebug-: That's never going to happen from GNOME... gsettings might have something...
<spacebug-> hum ok. Maybe stick with kubuntu then
<mewerner_arand> (I was referring to the idea of an "advanced" tab), that would be a personal insult to any GNOME dev, I'd assume.
<mewerner_arand> :)
<spacebug-> ah
<spacebug-> hehe
<jbicha> a few more options will likely be added to System Settings by Ubuntu devs
<spacebug-> guess I just have to wait and see then :)
<bjsnider> spacebug-, you can change font sizes and themes and whatnot in gnome-tweak-tool already
<spacebug-> bjsnider: ok tnx
<bjsnider> if you want to see thousands of options you'll never need cluttering up the screen, continue using kubuntu
<spacebug-> ;)
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: any idea if fglrx drivers have been fixed?
<bjsnider> lol
<bjsnider> oh, i'm sorry, you're serious
<bjsnider> probably not fixed
<gnomefreak> thanks and yes i am serious
<gnomefreak> night
<gnomefreak> quit
<genii-around> When the first daily becomes available, will zsync between the last 11.10 iso and the daily work to update it?
<genii-around> Ah, by empirical testing the answer is no.
<Ian_Corne> where can I see the build queue?
<Ian_Corne> https://launchpad.net/builders/?
<Ian_Corne> https://launchpad.net/builders/
<bjsnider> that's it
<dluzius> is this the right channel to ask about Ocelot
<holstein> dluzius: this would be more for talk about 12.04 when that starts to get talked about
<holstein> you can ask in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners if you are looking for support :)
<dluzius> is there a channel for ubuntu 11.10
<Daekdroom> dluzius, #ubuntu
<dluzius> ok, tks...
<nhaines> I guess the topic is too vague.  :)
<scizzo-> :P
<holstein> maybe saying 'upcoming release' or something
<nhaines> Nah, it's probably just newbies who aren't familiar with IRC and miss the topic, that's all.
<nhaines> So gentle redirection to the right channels is the best thing.  :)
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-08
<gnomefreak> i have a tomtom gps unit with free maps and traffic updates for life. Ok on Windows it requires a tomtom home app. Is there anyway to do it in Ubuntu (get updates that is)
<Ian_Corne> wine? :D
 * gnomefreak starting to hate igoogle
 * gnomefreak brb smoke again
<Moc> :(
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-09
<notlistening> Hi I am asking here quickly as i know more devs hang out here. I have used apt to find a shared object that I wanted and then when i install the package I don't get the .so installed, any reason why?
<scotty^> Can Firefox _please_ be compiled with PGO in Precise - see bug #213708
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213708 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Please compile Firefox with PGO optimizations" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213708
<scotty^> Can Firefox _please_ be compiled with PGO in Precise - see bug #213708
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213708 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Please compile Firefox with PGO optimizations" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213708
<gnomefreak> scotty^: it is already i just cant remember if it is our nightly builds or if we released it to repos. Please check in #ubuntu-mozillateam, not sure who is up/in there atm
<scotty^> gnomefreak:  Thanks.
<gnomefreak> scotty^: np
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-10
<Moc> that a pretty much dead channel
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-11
<OliveGreen> Hi all.
<OliveGreen> Has the work on Ubuntu 12.04 started yet?
<geser> of course
<OliveGreen> geser, excellent. Can I give some small suggestions?
<geser> I guess so, but this channel might not be the best place for it. Better would be to contact the responsible team or if it's more general then use the mailing list (ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com)
<OliveGreen> Well, I just wanted to give two very small suggestions:
<OliveGreen> 1. Please.. pretty please.. Replace Gwibber. It's buggy, it's ugly (the UI is terrible counter-intuitive) and it's slower than a PS3 game running on a Commodore64 (if that was even possible).
<OliveGreen> 2. Please, replace Banshee with Rhythmbox. Leaving the mono issue aside, Rhythmbox is much more reliable and lighter.
<geser> replacing banshee with rhythmbox is getting considered (see the item in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-November/034392.html)
<OliveGreen> geser, Yes. That's right.
<OliveGreen> geser, I hope that the same is going to happen for Gwibber because it just plain sucks.
<geser> and for gwibber: as I said this might not be the best place for suggestions as not many devs hang around here so your suggestion will most certainly get unnoticed
<OliveGreen> Yes. I will send this to mailing list some time later today.
<OliveGreen> to *the* mailing list..
<brendand> somebody needs to write a new social media client for ubuntu
<brendand> i don't think there are *any* good ones
<OliveGreen> brendand, Agreed.
<OliveGreen> Hotot is kind of nice, but its progress and the way the project is managed is terrible, imho.
<FernandoMiguel> $ echo 1500 | sudo tee  /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<FernandoMiguel> that and adding acpi_blacklight=vendor to kernel boot
<FernandoMiguel> seems to have allowed me to bypass my vaio setting bright to max
<FernandoMiguel> anyone knows where I can hack udev or something so I can use my soft keys again?
<mrdeb> hi
<bazhang> hi
<mrdeb> are u using 1204
<moo-> put firefox 8 in ubuntu
<Daemonik> Ubuntu really screwed up with the transition to Gnome 3. Why is it that I install Ubuntu 11.10 and gedit's text encryption plug-in is missing. "It's due to the Gnome 3 transition" is NOT an acceptable answer. Gnome 3 should not be adopted until it's actually ready. No one cares about GTK3 unless the applications they are using have the functionality that is expected. I used Ubuntu in 2004, very much appreciating the project. You
<Daemonik>  guys are killing Ubuntu, you are hurting GNU/Linux, you are hurting the Free Software movement with your incompetence.
<micahg> Daemonik: GNOME doesn't support the 2.x branch anymore, the GNOME3 transition wasn't a choice, also there are still many applications using GTK2
<micahg> s/branch/releases/
<Daemonik> micahg, The GNOME development team is not the Ubuntu project lead. The GNOME3 transition *IS* a choice. This is Free Software which any one has the Freedom to implement. Is Ubuntu development so broken that all you guys do is package what other people release? People use Ubuntu thinking they can use it for real work and daily life. Is Ubuntu nothing more than a "hey beta test this software" branch??
<Daemonik> Who makes these terrible decisions? Is there not a small team of core engineers who make high-level decisions? This is why Mac OS X, which is JUST NOW catching up to what Compiz and GNU/Linux did OVER HALF A DECADE AGO is kicking our asses.
<micahg> Daemonik: sure, given unlimited resources, what you say is true, anyways, these things are discussed at UDS (Ubuntu Developer Summit), we just had one last week
<Daemonik> At least Linux Mint has a CLUE and releases "Gnome 2 with Gnome 3 functionality", or whatever they're doing. It's not just the "average person" aka the "teenage girl with an iPod" userbase that is pissed off. It's people like Linus Torvalds, Eric Raymond, and System Administrators.
<Daemonik> micahg, If you don't have the resources, don't push the broken software out. Stay with the old software. It doesn't matter how many resources are or are not available. Bad decisions were made, Ubuntu is losing mindshare and market trends are no longer anecdotal and now visible.
<JontheEchidna> resources are required to maintain the old software. If gnome isn't, ubuntu must
<micahg> Daemonik: right, they're exercising the freedom you mentioned to do that, the Ubuntu desktop team decides which version of GNOME to take, a lot of people worked very hard last cycle to make sure that GNOME 3 wasn't broke in Ubuntu
<Daemonik> JontheEchidna, It's a better temporary solution than shipping broken software.
<Daemonik> micahg, It's a sea-change with a LOT of missing functionality, and the "usability enhancements" suck.
<Daemonik> this is not the proper place to publish these thoughts
<Daemonik> I'll get back to you guys later.
<moo-> i hope unity sucks less in upcoming 12.04
<moo-> i hope you can disable all the useless lenses and scopes
<moo-> i hate the repository integration with app suggestions
 * micahg wishes people could be more positive
<dupondje> They should fix it ;)
<bjsnider> i can't wait for him to get back to us
<bjsnider> his stuff is so fun to read
<dupondje> seahorse-plugins is ported to gnome3 btw ?
<moo-> put firefox 8 in ubuntu!! NOW!!!11
<guntbert> moo-: when will you learn that ranting in a support channel doesn't help at all?
<dupondje> like its such a big difference :P
<moo-> oh
<moo-> can i plz has new firefox 8
<moo-> plz give it to me! plz put in repo so i can have
<guntbert> moo-: please stop
<moo-> windows and mac have firefox 8, ubuntu is a old legacy operating system of yesterdays technology it only has firefox 7
<guntbert> moo-: please stop - we heard that already
<moo-> then put firefox 8 in ubuntu so it can be a modern operating system like windows 7 and mac os x
<moo-> how the hell you gonna compete with modern operating systems if you use yesterdays legacy technology?
<guntbert> moo-: seriously stop that - this is a support channel
<dupondje> moo-:
<dupondje> maby you can get firefox 10
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<dupondje> Firefox 8 is really yesterday technology
<dupondje> you should use Firefox 10 ofc
<moo-> but its not stable yet
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-12
<johnjohn101> when can we start hearing more things about what's coming to unity?
<dupondje> Bleh, restoring an image with partclone, and my dmesg is floowed with WRITE DMA errors :s
<dupondje> disk seems to be fine (smartctl says at least)
<dupondje> any other idea's ?
<MTecknology> there's no ubuntu-dev-tools, puiparts, or diff for oneiric yet?..
<nperry> Anyone else seeing this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1879693 ?
<l3on> Hi all .. I'm looking for someone tests a merge ...
<l3on> Would someone do it ? :)
<m4n1sh> l3on: does it target precise?
<l3on> yep
<m4n1sh> package name?
<l3on> gnome-phone-manager
<l3on> wait, it's not in ubuntu.package yet
<m4n1sh> is it in universe repo?
<m4n1sh> means it is a new package?
<l3on> no ...
<l3on> I mean that I can't check if it's installable or not
<l3on> :/
<l3on> http://debomatic.debian.net/precise/pool/gnome-phone-manager_0.68-1ubuntu1/gnome-phone-manager_0.68-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<l3on> could you test it please?
<m4n1sh> then you should goto #ubuntu-motu
<m4n1sh> it is a channel for universe archive maintainers
<l3on> I'm coming from that
<l3on> I know, I just want say if it's installable and runnable... that's all :)
<m4n1sh> l3on: It will take some time for me to download it
<l3on> s/say/know
<m4n1sh> I am on EDGE connection. (tethered)
<l3on> m4n1sh, let me know :)
<m4n1sh> l3on: it says an old version is already present in archives
<m4n1sh> this is a newer version
<l3on> Can you install it ?
<l3on> and what you mean exactly :P
<m4n1sh> in progress
<m4n1sh> using USC
<m4n1sh> it is still installing
<m4n1sh> taking lot of time
<bjsnider> suspense is killing me
<l3on> you should learn dpkg cli :P
<l3on> bjsnider, :)
<bjsnider> i know it already
<m4n1sh> got this message
<m4n1sh> Bluetooth-CRITICAL **: bluetooth_chooser_button_set_property: assertion `str == NULL || bluetooth_verify_address (str)' failed
<m4n1sh> ** Message: New connection device is empty (not changed)
<m4n1sh> ** Message: New connection device is empty (not changed)
<m4n1sh> ** Message: No device!
<m4n1sh> ** Message: Exiting connect thread
<m4n1sh> so it needs bluetooth pairing
<m4n1sh> :(
<m4n1sh> bluetooth does not work on my laptop anymore
<bjsnider> it killed bluetooth?
<l3on> OK, so it's installable but not runnable ? :)
<l3on> bjsnider, could you try too ?
<bjsnider> no
<l3on> m4n1sh, :)
 * penguin42 wonders what that's the password for 
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-13
<alkisg> Will https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair be preinstalled in the Precise live cd?
<alex-_> Why doesn't ubuntu merges the mail icon and the username in unity?
<alex-_> I have a nice idea; don't show all the bars on all workspaces
<anadon> when is 12.04 going to be open for testing?  December 1st?
<jtaylor> its open now
<jtaylor> and already is since a while
<anadon> arg.  I haven't been able to find the site to access it.  Have a link?  I'd like to get back to beta-testing.
<jtaylor> beta won't be out until march
<anadon> alpha?
<jtaylor> december
<jtaylor> see the topic
<anadon> I did
<jtaylor> but you can get daily builds and do an upgrade
<anadon> where?
<jtaylor> s/and/or/
<jtaylor> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-05
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<mdspencer> how to I upgrade to raring from quantal? update-manager -d doesn't show any new versions.
<trism> mdspencer: we are still in: sed -i 's/quantal/raring/' /etc/apt/sources.list; apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade territory for a while
<mdspencer> trism: thanks!
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-06
<gnomefreak> feels good to be back :P
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<simplew> im runing raring and its impossible to report bugs -> ERROR: Could not import module, is a package upgrade in progress?  Error: No module named 'DLFCN'
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-07
<simplew> whats the most recent kernel
<simplew> glebihan: hi
<simplew> i cant report bugs iin raring, when running ubuntu-bug appears ths:  ERROR: Could not import module, is a package upgrade in progress?  Error: No module named 'DLFCN'
<bazhang> simplew, dont crosspost raring issues in other channels
<simplew> here i dont get any answers...
<bazhang> simplew, that is why you need to be patient.
<simplew> bazhang: using raring?
<bazhang> simplew, why are you using raring? it's in very early development .   bug fixing and testing is what you need to be focused on, not having a usable system
<simplew> im used to use development
<bazhang> so be patient.
<simplew> but i dont know how to turn around this issue
<bazhang> and don't crosspost.
<omac> hi there can I ask a question about 12.10 here?
<SwedeMike> omac: no, #ubuntu for released ubuntu versions.
<gnomefreak> anyon eelse having issus with launching apps from panal?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<twager> Running Raring from an hdsc card but cannot install to hdd as the install only goes up the the partition stage...Anyone suceeded in doing an install ?
<philinux> twager: see this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081344
<twager> philinux, Thanks for the info. Will keep it on the card 64 g so it should last quite well
<BluesKaj> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<BluesKaj> twager, I used the edit sources.list with the sed method shortly after the toolchain was uploaded , and I've been updating/upgrading /dist-upgrading eever since to keep the packages coming down the pipe.
<twager> BluesKaj, Thanks  .I had completely forgotten  that
<BluesKaj> here's the Kubuntu 13.04 alternate install image site, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<genii-around> Is anyone besides me unable to run any gtk apps with nvidia driver loaded?
<trism> just about to upgrade I'll let you know
<genii-around> Cool.
<bjsnider> is there an error message?
<bjsnider> if not, what does .xsession-errors say?
<genii-around> There seem to be no errors. I'm in KDE. If I run for instance gimp or firefox, after about 5-7 seconds they are unresponsive and have to be killed. But they aren't chewing up resources , just unresponsive
<genii-around> Going to try loading into some other desktop, be back
<genii-around> Worked in xubuntu but not lubuntu ( it ran firefox ok but as soon as I closed it the desktop locked up and stayed that way). Pastebin of  ~/.cache/lxsession/Lubuntu/run.log  and .xsession-errors  up to that point: .http://paste.ubuntu.com/1340789/
<genii-around> When I run firefox in KDE from Konsole, it freezes on those same last two lines, "(firefox:4301): Gdk-CRITICAL **: IA__gdk_error_trap_pop: assertion `gdk_error_traps != NULL' failed" and "Running global cleanup code from study base classes."
<trism> genii-around: strange, it seems to be working alright from gnome
<genii-around> Hm
<trism> genii-around: bug 1075928 has that error in 12.10 so might not be related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1075928 in Ubuntu "Please, silence IA__gdk_error_trap_pop: assertion `gdk_error_traps != NULL' failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1075928
<genii-around> I'm installing gnome-session to test that too
<genii-around> Meh. gnome-session won't even load up. Unity is still screwy for me right now too, http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2012-11-07_15_54_43-sXzEQcj5.png shows the artifacts on it
<trism> genii-around: which nvidia version are you using?
<genii-around> trism: nvidia-current-updates   ... 304.51-0ubuntu1
<trism> genii-around: using nvidia-current here, let me try the -updates version
<trism> genii-around: though 304.51 was supposed to be a bit bugged in unity
<genii-around> Going to revert to 304.43 and see if it makes a difference, back in a bit
<trism> oh seems -updates was 304.64, must have looked at the wrong system
<bjsnider> the unity issue was fixed in 60, and 64 has since been released
<bjsnider> yesterday in fact
<genii-around> Same symptoms with both 304.43 and 304.51. Might be something deeper in my box, it's been continuously release-upgraded from 8.04 without a clean install.
<bjsnider> the latest stable blob is 64
<bjsnider> not 51
<genii-around> bjsnider: I manually tried 60 when it came out because the changelog said they had some Unity fixes, but it wasn't any better. So I did the --uninstall and reverted to the default nvidia-current-updates  which is the 304.51
 * genii-around ponders trying 64
<bjsnider> manually installing the blob may destroy mesa files
<bjsnider> which is why nvidia suggests using distro packages instead
<bjsnider> if you go to #nvidia, it's in the topic
<bjsnider> but what do i know
<trism> shouldn't need to anyway, I was incorrect about the version before, nvidia-current-updates in raring is 304.64
<bjsnider> and for the other distros, 64 is in x-updates
 * genii-around checks his mesa files
<bjsnider> no idea what the excuse could be for using 51
<bjsnider> check for mesa's libgl.so
<bjsnider> nvidia uses its own and brute force annihilates anything that's in the way
<genii-around> bjsnider: Thanks for the tip
<bjsnider> genii-around, the nvidia-installer probably warned you when you tried to install it, and you probably ignored the warning
<mspencer> Will replacing quantal with raring in /etc/apt/sources.list produce the same system as would installing using a daily build cd?
<Daekdroom> mspencer, nope.
<Daekdroom> I mean, not necessarily.
<mspencer> what is the difference? Will it affect bug fix testing?
<Daekdroom> Due to default settings changing throughout the development and some deprecated/not-default-anymore packages might remain installed.
<Daekdroom> Well, bug fix testing is supposed to take place too for upgraded systems, but changing sources.list is not an official upgrade way, so I'm not sure.
<mspencer> So to test bug fixes, I'll want to use the cd image?
<Daekdroom> It's better if you do, I suppose.
<mspencer> thanks!
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-08
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> major upgrade to 13.04 now . 132 upgrades
<BluesKaj> ok , the latest upgrade did my xserver in at boot , "could not open /tmp/mkinintramfs_IR7CUj/lib/modules/1.3.5.0-17/generic/modules.builtin: no such file or directory "
<BluesKaj> mkinintracorrection: mfs=mkinitramfs
<BluesKaj> gawd
<BluesKaj> correction:=mkinitramfs
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: I got the same error here
<IdleOne> modprobe: ../tools/modprobe.c:550: print_action: Assertion `kmod_module_get_initstate(m) == KMOD_MODULE_BUILTIN' failed.
<IdleOne> Aborted (core dumped)
<IdleOne> WARNING: could not open /tmp/mkinitramfs_OJyWkQ/lib/modules/3.5.0-17-generic/modules.builtin: No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> yeah , I'm back on my 12.10 partition for now ...tried using the nouveau driver on 13.04, but that didn't work , then i discovered that initramfs error
<BluesKaj> IdleOne,^
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, don't reboot , you won't get back ..all i get is the lightdm greeter page and goes right back to it as if I hadn't logged in.
<BluesKaj> so I dropped to the tty , and that's where I noticed the error message when i tried to startx
<IdleOne> yup, I'm not going to reboot :)
<philinux> BluesKaj: same here >http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081996
<philinux> this is ubuntu though
<BluesKaj> philinux, don't think that matters ..it's the initramfs during boot which is a tmp file
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: Did you report a bug?
<IdleOne> if not, what package would i report against?
<philinux> IdleOne: if in doubt ubuntu-bug linux I'd go with xorg. Launchpad staff will change it if it wrong package
<philinux> I'm just about to see if my 13.04 will boot after this coffee ;)
<BluesKaj> the xserver isn't loading the right  kernel module into the temporary initramfs (memory) afaik
<BluesKaj> bbiab , gonna take another look
<IdleOne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1076416
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1076416 in linux (Ubuntu) "could not open /tmp/mkinintramfs_IR7CUj/lib/modules/1.3.5.0-17/generic/modules.builtin: no such file or directory" [Undecided,New]
<IdleOne> feel free to add more info :)
<BluesKaj> ok ,I think this is a standard error When X fails : /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: invoke : not found, xinit:connection to x server lost
<philinux> BluesKaj: IdleOne using nvidia current here. just updated and booting fine apart from resolution on plymouth borked
<BluesKaj> philinux, I didn't try nvidia-current after reloading the nouveau module , perhaps I should
<BluesKaj> i''l reinstall and see what happens ...there was upgrade to initramfs , but that previous error still shows X server isn't working
<BluesKaj> I get the correct resolution at the greet page , but X still fails , even after installing nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> same error message about initramfs
<philinux> BluesKaj: strange. it must be a hardware specific bug eh ?
<philinux> any errors in the xsession logs
<BluesKaj> no need to look in the the same error shows in the tty , also group-nvidia-config isn't found
<BluesKaj> no need to look in the xsessions
<BluesKaj> ok , so it's 12.10 for a while :)
<philinux> BluesKaj: yup just keep it updated. I use chroot from my other hard drive
<BluesKaj> I do have an experimental proprietary driver on hand that i could try , but I think an nvidia purge might be required first
<BluesKaj> I have 12.10 and 13.04 on separate partitions , which seems to work ok ... I don't trust the chroot method much
<BluesKaj> instead of swap partitions , swap files fill the the need , then i can have one / and one /home on each partition
<BluesKaj> think I'll try the proprietary nvidia driver
<BluesKaj> couldn't rescue the xserver config files ...think I'll install the daily build from here inti /
<BluesKaj> into /
<BluesKaj> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<BluesKaj> philinux, I'm going to install this to / ,  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/ ... can't seem to rescue the xserver files and I have several broken dependencies
<philinux> BluesKaj: good luck then hope it works
<BluesKaj> philinux, well, one has to expect this with dev OS ..it's happened many times before
<jonathonf> ok, anyone about who can help me get logged back in? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12344175
<jonathonf> i've just about exhausted my ideas
<trism> jonathonf: is ~/.Xauthority owned by root?
<jonathonf> nope, i've deleted it
<trism> jonathonf: oops sorry didn't read the whole thread yet
<jonathonf> :)
<jonathonf> ah, brb
<jonathonf> probably a half hour
<jonathonf> arg
<jonathonf> i'll be back
<jonathonf> back, if you're still about :)
<jonathonf> anyone about who can help me get logged back in? i've almost exhausted my ideas http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12344175
<jonathonf> just about to move my files into a clean user account
<BluesKaj> the daily build also contains the initramfs bug :P
<trism> jonathonf: it is never a good idea to share /home between distros, you may end up having to wipe out your dotfiles until you find a combination that lets you log in
<trism> jonathonf: ~/.xsession-errors might shed some light on where to look
 * yofel should remember to read the channel backlog before installing updates
<yofel> stupid initramfs bug
<BluesKaj> yofel, yeah , I upgraded this morning ..big mistake , then I tried the daily build installed to / ..absolutely no difference ..still the same bug
<yofel> oh fun, blender fails to configure
<jonathonf> is that with the 3.7 kernel?
<yofel> so much for stable dev-releases ^^
<BluesKaj> jonathonf, the 3.5 i think
 * yofel runs 3.6.2 FWIW
<jonathonf> ah, i have 3.6.6 mainline and 3.5.0-17 - so i haven't seen that yet :)
<yofel> lemme try 3.6.6
<jonathonf> trism: i've been bitten by dotfiles before (rebooting one to the other), it's just weird that this time it happened when using the same installation
<bjsnider> yofel, what is the error
<yofel> which one? ^^
<bjsnider> the configure error
<bjsnider> i know, it was "i don't like kde"
<yofel> huh, that has nothing to do with kde...
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/600350
<yofel> looks like py 3.2->3.3 error
<bjsnider> i thought you meant something different by configure
<yofel> ah, no, just plain old package issues
<yofel> bug 1076320
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1076320 in blender (Ubuntu) "blender can't be upgraded in 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) due to Python 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1076320
<bjsnider> you were installing it not building it
<yofel> ah, now I get what you meant. Yeah, this was dpkg --configure, not ./configure
<bjsnider> yeah
<jonathonf> now here's interesting: it thinks i'm logged in after i log out
<jonathonf> any idea what this is: gpg-agent[8889]: Fatal: can't register GNU Pth with Libgcrypt: Not supported
<jonathonf> more importantly, is it important? :D
<genii-around> jonathonf: I got that earlier today after I copied over all my old home directory contents to a fresh install. Just removed ~/.gnupg
<jonathonf> what about your keyring?
<jonathonf> holy moly that was it
<jonathonf> :D
<jonathonf> genii-around: thank you!
<jonathonf> removed .gnupg/gpg.conf, random_seed, pubring.pgp~
<jonathonf> and i can get logged back in!
<jonathonf> wheeee :D:D:D
<yofel> o.O
<jonathonf> <- happy
<jonathonf> i don't understand it, but hey...
<xnox-n7> can people login into unity3d in raring?
<FernandoMiguel> hello
<FernandoMiguel> 13.04 seems to boot slower than 12.10
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-09
<sebsebseb> Hi
<sebsebseb> anyone about?
<nikis> Likely.
<sebsebseb> nikis: so just read some interesting Ubuntu news
<sebsebseb> to do with keeping GNOME 3.6 for the next release, because of upstream dropping fall back mode, and Unity relying on parts of it
<sebsebseb> with testing in a PPA of 3.8
<sebsebseb> and some things upgraded  to 3.8 probably
<bjsnider> sebsebseb, the gnome 3 ppa will have gnome 3.8 so it's no big deal
<bjsnider> ubuntu doesn't have all of gnome 3.6 in quantal, and didn't have all of 3.4 in precise
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: uh yeah I Found that out before, how didn't have the full thing in all the versions
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: what I am thinking though, surely that was silly to have Unity relying a bit on fall back mode stuff
<sebsebseb> I guess took the easy route, and now need to sort things out more properly, since GNOME are going to drop it
<jbicha> sebsebseb: it wasn't necessarily "fallback" code when Unity first started using it
<sebsebseb> jbicha: oh?
<bjsnider> they don't think it's necessary anymore what with llvmpipe and whatnot
<sebsebseb> yep indeed at that
<sebsebseb> they give their reasons
<sebsebseb> harder to maintain that as well etc etc
<sebsebseb> ,but I also read reasons as to why it may be a good idea to keep fall back mode
<sebsebseb> I assume distros can put it in anyway if they want it,  even if not supported upsteram, and even pach it or something :d
<jbicha> like gnome-screensaver for instance isn't needed any more by GNOME but it sure was a few months ago
<sebsebseb> anyway what's interesting in a way is how Ubuntu is using a PPA to test GNOME stuff again,  for 11.04 GNOME 3 was in a buggy PPA for example
<sebsebseb> and now since this fall back mode, Unity stuff,  whole of 3.8 in a PPA it will be as well
<sebsebseb> jbicha: I think GNOME screensaver was  originally a fork of Xscreensaver as well?
<jbicha> sebsebseb: that's not terribly practical as they are ripping out lots of pieces; the level of patches that distros would have to maintain would quickly get crazy
<sebsebseb> yeah you mean for fall back mode I assume and distros
<sebsebseb> also with GNOME 3 and the screensaver, well it just became lock screen and that was about it I guess yeah
<sebsebseb> bye bye those beauitufl screensavers
<sebsebseb> ,but can run Xscreensaver in GNOME 3 anyway,  something I will try on my netbook :d
<sebsebseb> and in another distro, I think can run Xscreensaver inside GNOME 3, not tried yet
<sebsebseb> jbicha: Newer is not always better :d
<bjsnider> i think the right idea is to delay the release of new ubuntu distros for months, like fedora is doing. that makes users happy
<sebsebseb> something else Ubuntu 12.10 with Nautilus 3.4  instead of the 3.6 version, because of whatever some feature
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: well I am into Mageia now :)
<sebsebseb> and Mageia delays no problem, with valid reason
<bjsnider> nautilus was completely redisigned
<bjsnider> not "some feature"
<sebsebseb> and then tell the community on the blog the reasons, and people seem to just accept it so far, in general :)
<sebsebseb> also indeed Fedora been delaying a beta a lot in the 18 cycle, but apparnatly the final won't be delayed
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: yep true Nautilus got a re design, but I haven't tried the 3.6 version myself yet
<sebsebseb> the 3.4 I have though, but that was just well opening up files and such :d
<bjsnider> it's amazing
<bjsnider> i dig it. others don't
<sebsebseb> the 3.6 version apparnatly had some changes though, that didn't fit in with Unity, and so they decided to go back to 3.4 for Ubuntu 12.10, or  something like that, whatever it was, oh and people complained about the new  Nautilus 3.6 yeah
<sebsebseb> ,but of course
<sebsebseb> also what's nice about 3.6 is when doing a search well search for Nautilus or Files both will bring up the icon :d
<sebsebseb> for it
<sebsebseb> 3.6?  I mean 3 .4, but I assume 3.6 is like that to
<bjsnider> here's the logic behind the redesign, by jmccann: http://blogs.gnome.org/mccann/2012/08/01/cross-cut/
<bjsnider> the mint guy blew a gasket
<sebsebseb> May have been on that link before, not sure quite
<sebsebseb> the Mint guy uhmm
<sebsebseb> well Mint does it's own interface stuff
<sebsebseb> with the help of whoever
<sebsebseb> well for Mate sure, but  Cinnamon is pretty much just Mint people I guess at the moment?
<sebsebseb> I mean Mate isn't only made by Mint people
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: and Mint made their own file manager or whatever, if that's what your reffering to
<bjsnider> this is what i'm referring to: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Linux-Mint-founder-calls-Nautilus-3-6-a-catastrophe-1699677.html
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: yep I  seem to have been on that one before
<sebsebseb> anyway Ubuntu uhmm
<sebsebseb> I read some where that basically would stick with Nautilus ( or well I guess Files if going to use the other name it has now)
<sebsebseb> ,but may end up patching it, beause  of Unity and what not, or whatever
<jbicha> sebsebseb: since you're in the +1 channel, why don't you try raring? it has Nautilus 3.6
<sebsebseb> jbicha: uh maybe, but I actsauly contribute to another distro on the community side now :d
<sebsebseb> however I was thinking of virtual maching Ubuntu 12.10, not even treid that yet
<sebsebseb> also that Ubuntu GNOME Remix from what I read, and saw of screenshots/video  seems interesting
<sebsebseb> for well a GNOME 3 distro :d
<sebsebseb> ,but then going to need the GNOME 3 ppa, for Nautilus 3.6 etc in that, if wanting that, since by default it's stuck with the 3.4 version
<sebsebseb> jbicha: also that distro the one I like now :)  has Nautilsu 3.6, but in development versions
<bjsnider> mageia?
<sebsebseb> yep :)
<sebsebseb> indeed
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> X initramfs failed again , so nothing has changed
<BluesKaj> ...BBL
<johnjohn101> any changes from 12.10 on the daily build now?
<BluesKaj> JontheEchidna, a couple of python related packages , but no fix for the X init failure yet
<BluesKaj> er johnjohn101 ...too many kohns
<BluesKaj> same old...guess I'll have play the "Patience" card til the Xserver bug is fixed , "Xinit: connection to X server lost."
<genii-around> Is this after today's updates?
<BluesKaj> yesterday afternoon , genii-around
<genii-around> Ah. I ran apt-get -y dist-upgrade && shutdown -h now    last night , booted up OK today
<BluesKaj> and what did that command do genii-around ..I'm not familiar with -y and -h
<genii-around> BluesKaj: the -y is a bit dangerous, it means answer "yes" automatically to any prompts, i wouldn't recommend it usually.  The -h is for Halt in the shutdown command
<BluesKaj> dangerous heh, X server is broken , how could it be any worse ? :)
<genii-around> I have had the flash plugin crash 3 times today but that's the only weirdness so far. The plugin-container seems to shoot up to about 18-25% CPU in top then it crashes. Refreshing the page reloads it and it's good for a while longer until it crashes again, etc
<BluesKaj> bbl
<BluesKaj> genii-around, which graphics ?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Nvidia 9300M GS  with nvidia-current-updates   ( driver version is 304.64-0ubuntu1 )
<BluesKaj> yeah , mine is a 8400gs , entry level pcie , but it works fine for my setup , nvidia-current for this card is 304.43 driver
<BluesKaj> here on 12.10 it's the 304.51 driver ...strange
<genii-around> BluesKaj: There are 3 different drivers now, nvidia-current, nvidia-current-updates, and nvidia-experimental-304
<BluesKaj> genii-around, there also the R310 driver available on the nvidia site for any cards from the geforce 8800GTX and up , supposed to give a large performance boost
<genii-around> Hm, interesting.
<jtaylor> someone know how to install stuff in py3.3's venv?
<jtaylor> there doesn't seem to be any tools installed for that, I'm wondering if its a packaging issue or just how it should work now ._.
<BluesKaj> well ,my bag of tricks is empty ... I guess patirnce is word of the day for my X server bug
<BluesKaj> err patience
<jtaylor> meh old external py3.2 venv still works fine, I'll just use that
<BluesKaj> I'm on the 12.10 partition , so I'm ok , but it's disappointing that the bug fix isn't done yet for 13.04
<simplew> yofel: do you have your system raring updated?
<yofel> yes, I don't dare to reboot though...
<simplew> yofel: eheeh
<simplew> yofel: i have updated now 53 packages, and i did rebooted yesterday and i had to create a new user to be able to enter in kde session
<yofel> hm, someone complained about gpg somehow blocking his login yesterday IIRC
<genii-around> I'm going to do an update and reboot to see if I have the same issue. I can boot into my 10.04 if it fails horrible.
<genii-around> yofel: Yes, I had the same thing earlier
<genii-around> Ok, biab
<simplew> yofel: but im with another problem, the plasma panel im using has 22 pixes width (its a default size i set in systemsettings) but then i changed to humanity icons and the start icon appeared orange, after i updated yesterday the start icon started appearing gray, no to have it in orange i need to have the panel much bigger, at least size 32
<yofel> did they half-update the icons?
<simplew> yofel: how can i know that?
<simplew> yofel: for that i would need to check the changes in source, bazar, but i dont know how to do that with bazar, do i have to clone the repo locally?
<simplew> yofel: or is possible to check with launchpad?
<yofel> you could look at the raring-changes mailing list if someone uploaded something in that regard
<simplew> yofel: could you point the url?
<yofel> I don't know what package has the humanity icons. If you know that you can look at launchpad too
<yofel> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Raring-changes
<simplew> yofel: i also dont know but i think that its not hard to check
<simplew> yofel: seams the packae is humanity-icon-theme
<simplew> yofel: there was an update installed for this package
<yofel> you can check what was done in the changelog in /usr/share/doc/humanity-icon-theme/changelog.Debian.gz
<simplew> yofel: what app do i use to see that
<simplew> zcatº?
<yofel> uh, most sane text editors support gzip
<yofel> zcat would work though
<bjsnider> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/h/human-icon-theme/human-icon-theme_0.36/changelog
<simplew> [ Lars Uebernickel ]
<simplew>   * Update chat status icons (lp: #1056488)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1056488 in ubuntu-mono (Ubuntu Quantal) "[UIFe] Messaging menu title icons are indistinct" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056488
<bjsnider> there's the changelog
<simyoplew> yofel: but in this bug report i dont see ahy changes related about start icon... weird
<genii-around> Booted OK although there's a crapload in .xsession-errors which I'll pastebin
<genii-around> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1346307/   .xsession-errors after the latest updates
<simyoplew> bjsnider: thought you were a bot :)
<bjsnider> let me check
<bjsnider> i seem to have a pulse
<simyoplew> bjsnider: :)
<bjsnider> i'm probably not a bot
<simyoplew> seams not
<simyoplew> yofel: isnt possible to get a diff of the changes from launchpad?
<yofel> simplew: feel free to 'bzr branch ubuntu:humanity-icon-theme'
<FernandoMiguel> hey
<simplew> cn anyonetell if is possible to get a diff from the last changes made in launchpat for a certain project ?
<jtaylor> which project?
<simplew> jtaylor: im onit, but thabks
<simplew> jtaylor: but heres the problem, after i updating raring yesterday, the start icon that used to appear in organge (ise use humanity icons), and to note that plasma panel is with width 22 pixels (default size), so after updating severall packages in raring, now the start icon appears in grey
<simplew> jtaylor: but for what i see in https://code.launchpad.net/humanity theres no changes regarding that particular icon, any ideia what can caused this?
<simplew> jtaylor: ig i changepanel size to width 32 than the start icon appears again in orange
<jtaylor> you probably want this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/humanity-icon-theme
<jtaylor> though no change there since quantal either
<simplew> yes, so what can triggered this?
<jtaylor> the start icon may come from another package
<simplew> jtaylor: but humanity-icon.theme has it
<simplew> and since im using it, why would come from another package?
<simplew> jtaylor: how cani purge a package and ignore dependencies?
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-10
<jtaylor> I don't think you can
<jtaylor> maybe dpkg -r but the next apt-get will screw up your system
<simplew> jtaylor: i have tried sudo dpkg -r --force-depends  humanity-icon-theme  and worked
<simplew> jtaylor: from where can i download humaniy-icon.theme from quantal?
<jtaylor> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/humanity-icon-theme
<simplew> jtaylor: like you said and i thought, the problem isnt on that package
<simplew> yofel: any hint on why now humanity start icon in plasma panel (size 22) now appears in grey (after intalling raring updates yesterday)?
<yofel> no
<FernandoMiguel> hey hey hggdh
<hggdh> yo FernandoMiguel
<andreassiegling> -n nenas
<andreassiegling> -- nick nenas
<simplew> yofel: how can i report this bug? should i run ubuntu-bug on what?
<yofel> generally yes, or see
<yofel> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<simplew> yofel: i was asking to report this but on what package, thas my doubt
<simplew> yofel: theproblem is that i dont know from where the problem comes
<yofel> me neither right now
<simplew> yofel: your plasma panel width is 22?
<yofel> how do I measure that?
<yofel> (I doubt it is, and I'm not using humanity either)
<simplew> yofel: run 'kcmshell4 icons' in advanced tab you can set panel size
<yofel> 48
<simplew> yofel: but that will not appear if using a non kde icons, you ned for example use oxygen
<simplew> yofel: could you try reproduce this issue?
<yofel> not now, I'm working something else and I'll be off to bed shortly
<simplew> yofel: i foung the problem, the icon places/22/start-here.svg was changed, but only for size 22, in remaining sizes continues being the same icon...
<yofel> fun
<simplew> yofel: seams i have to bzr humanity project and see its log
<simplew> yofel: ubuntu-bug crashes -> : Fatal IO error: client killed
<yofel> simplew: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing_bugs_at_Launchpad.net
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> penguin42, encounter the xinit X server failure , initramfs fails to connect or load , not sure which is correct
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> xinitramfs
<BluesKaj> too early here , I need more coffee
<penguin42> erm what?
<BluesKaj> on 13.04
<penguin42> ah, not yet upgraded a vm to 13.04 yet; I want to nail an X server in 12.10 first
<BluesKaj> all nvidia drivers , nouveau fail  on my 13.04 install - daily build
<BluesKaj> yeah I'm back on 12 10 waiting for the xinit fix for 13.04
<penguin42> ah, this is a cirrus driver bug I can reliably trigger in a 12.10 vm; I need to chat to some of the #ubuntu-x people to check which fix is correct
<BluesKaj> cirrus driver? I'm not familiar
<penguin42> it's the one used in VMs, a truly ancient graphics card - but easy to emulate
<BluesKaj> cool
<BluesKaj> and what is thei ancient card , I'm curious
<penguin42> It's a cirrus chip; apparently a Cirrus 5446
<penguin42> BluesKaj: 9MB vram :-)
<BluesKaj> ok sounds old :)
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Yep, truely ancient - but it's very simple to emulate
<genii-around> Found typo:   /usr/bin/python3.3m is probably intended to be called /usr/bin/python3.3mu , since there's a broken symbolic link to that there.
<jtaylor> there should be no need for unicode builds with py3
<jtaylor> where is the broken symlink?
<genii-around> jtaylor: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      11 Nov  6 15:11 /usr/bin/python3mu -> python3.3mu
<jtaylor> I haven't got that
<genii-around> This is a fresh install from yesterday
<jtaylor> whats the output of dpkg -S bin/python3mu
<genii-around> python3-minimal: /usr/bin/python3mu
<jtaylor> indeed its there
<genii-around> If it makes a difference... the clean install was the Kubuntu daily image from Thursday evening
<genii-around> ( amd64 )
<BluesKaj> ok , xinit is finally fixed here , back on 13.04
<Patrickdk> :)
<Patrickdk> need to install it, been working on upgrading most of my servers to 12.04 this week
<BluesKaj> heh , I spent a whole morning wasting my time trying to set up NFS to link to my laptop , then read "*note NFS has no script for wifi on ubuntu" :P
<BluesKaj> guess I'll have to go back to trying to setup VLC streaming
<BluesKaj> samba sucks for that kind of thing
<penguin42> BluesKaj: When you say 'script for wifi' you mean something to update the NFS exports when you connect?
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-11
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<saulotoledo> Hello all! Where I find the new definitions of 13.04?
<IdleOne> definitions?
<saulotoledo> new applications/other planned to...
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> I don't know
<saulotoledo> IdleOne: ok, thanks anyway :)
<saulotoledo> I have another problem, but it's on 12.10: I'm with Gnome 3.6 here, but I can't change my wallpapper. There are some other application running upside with another wallpapper, but I'm unable to identify it. Somebody can help me?
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-04
<mar77i> hi #ubuntu+1, I just fixed smartmontools here locally by recompiling libselinux1 with -lpthread ... That fix worked here :)
<mar77i> ...as advised in debian#728113
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<utusan> hi anyone having firefox won't start at all ?
<ikonia> define "won't start"
<genii> utusan: Perhaps try from Terminal/Konsole with: firefox -safe-mode    ..to disable addons
<utusan> in terminal just got that slice error and then nothing
<utusan> genii: may I'll try that. thanks
<utusan> funny thing is it runs in sudo mode
<ikonia> slice error ?
<utusan> some peremissions I guess which is hard to trace.  even rm's .mozilla and same error
<ikonia> still waiting for the error
<ikonia> or a description of the problem
<utusan> ikonia: when you run in terminal you get this  GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<ikonia> ok, there is a bug for that I believe
<utusan> I read that but it doesn't seem to address the issue
<ikonia> in what way ?
<utusan> google doesn't show any definitive solution,  I just see some glib/libgobject issues upstream or so.
<ikonia> utusan: the bug I'm reading on mozilla's own bugzilla suggest it will be fixed with an upcoming commit
<ikonia> looks like they tried to fix it in september, but made a bit of a mistake
<utusan> anyway thanks.  need to restart
 * genii slides BluesKaj a fresh mug
<BluesKaj> thanks geni, ...dozed off , need some now ;)
<penguin42> has someone got KVM running and QXL/Spice +1 guest?
<bekks> I bet someone does - just ask your real question.
<penguin42> I want someone to see if they can reproduce a bug I can repeat
 * penguin42 has my +1 running in a Fedora KVM and can trigger bug 1247906 in the guest and I wanted to see if someone can trigger it on an Ubuntu host
<ubottu> bug 1247906 in linux (Ubuntu) "Repeatable oops qxl_enc_commit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247906
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-05
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<mercutio> did anyone else get seg faults with X recently?
<mercutio> i had to downgrade xserver-xorg-core
<wilee-nilee> not seg faults persay, but it's been a bit funky
<mercutio> it was only a minor version bump it looked like
<mercutio> but it broke
<wilee-nilee> pretty early is all, its basically saucy still with new repo names
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-06
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Frank81> Hello my fans our Leader is back with new ISSUS
<Frank81> :D
<Frank81> he got following errors: Geparted don't finds current ntfs-3g installation installed both via packages
<Frank81> some one can verify that ISSU PLZ?
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-07
 * penguin42 wonders what the subscript 1 is next to the En on the language selector
<lotuspsychje> would trusty testbuild, update itself to alpha in december?
<lotuspsychje> or should i redownload the alpha and start from there?
<mar77i> the subscript 1 next to the En is showing you that you see the English version for people who are afraid of zero based numbering
<mar77i> hmm. how are services restarted on tipsy twoodles?
<rupert>  /j #gnome-shell
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-08
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<achwarizmi> 2
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-09
<Anonynimity> hello. could someone tell me if anyone knows of a tool for unmasking ICQ's IP mask?
<sandGorgon> can someone tell me why has zcache been disabled in the 3.12 kernel for Trusty ?. In fact it has been disabled for all 3.12 builds which I can confirm through  /boot/config-3.12.0-031200-generic . The saucy build log with 3.11 had it enabled still http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11-saucy/BUILD.LOG
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> just ran an upgrade on Kubuntu 14.04 with nvidia graphics and I'm gettiung this error , http://privatepaste.com/05d38d25b7
<BluesKaj> if the syntax on line 64 is wrong , what needs changing?
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> hmm now I don't know my python that well
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I'd say change that , to    as
<penguin42> BluesKaj: i.e. except  dbus.whatever as e:
<penguin42> yeh it looks like a change in syntax - I'm guessing something has changed to using python3
<BluesKaj> penguin42. as e , is wrong syntax as well , just tried an upgrade
<penguin42> really? I can see the change in the spec - what's the line you ended up with?
<penguin42> compare http://docs.python.org/2.7/reference/compound_stmts.html#try   and   http://docs.python.org/3.3/reference/compound_stmts.html#try
<penguin42> BluesKaj: If you can force the script to run under python 2 then you probably stand a better chance
<BluesKaj> it was a package upgrade , it ran by default , I haven't installed or made any changes to python versions
<penguin42> BluesKaj: My suspicion is that something has changed the default python that gets run - which isn't too surprising, most things are moving towards Python 3
<penguin42> BluesKaj: So it's probably the 1st time that packages scripts have got run since whatever upgraded changed the default to 3
<BluesKaj> seems that my res isn't affected so far , all looks ok here
<BluesKaj> I'll reboot to see if the X loads ok
<BluesKaj> penguin42. all seems ok , but I hope the error doesn't block any further upgrades
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Have you reported it?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: and that's from the packages nvidia drivers?
<BluesKaj> yes
<penguin42> if you give us the bug number I'll triage it
<BluesKaj> penguin42. trying to figure out what the packagename is "nvidia-prime.py"?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: should be able to use dpkg -S File "/usr/share/screen-resolution-extra/nvidia-prime.py"
<penguin42> oh, take the File out
<penguin42> hmm, apt-file doesn't find that on my box - anyway, breakfast
<BluesKaj> I'm trying ubuntu bug screen-resolution-extra/nvidia-prime.py , but that doesn't register
<brainwash> ubuntu-bug nvidia-prime
<BluesKaj> Bug #1249597
<ubottu> bug 1249597 in screen-resolution-extra (Ubuntu) "screen-resolution-extra" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1249597
<BluesKaj> penguin42. ^
<penguin42> Ta
<penguin42> BluesKaj: can you do    python -v  for me
<penguin42> sorry, -V
<BluesKaj> penguin42. Python 2.7.5+
<BluesKaj> was away for a few mins
<penguin42> hmm ok
<penguin42> anyway, triaged - the depends on that package confuse me
<penguin42> and I can recreate the problem here by installing screen-resolution-extra
<BluesKaj> penguin42. the packagename I used was the only one in the string that would be accepted
<penguin42> no, I think it's probably the right package - I mean the 'Depends:' entry for that package not your choice
<BluesKaj> yeah , I'm removing screen-resolution-extra, then we'll see what happens
<BluesKaj> penguin42. seems that screen-resolution-extra is a gtk file that somehow got installed under the radar , it's frivolous as far as i can tell
<penguin42>  'gtk file' ?
<BluesKaj> well gnome
<sandGorgon> can someone tell me why has zcache been disabled in the 3.12 kernel for Trusty ?. In fact it has been disabled for all 3.12 builds which I can confirm through  /boot/config-3.12.0-031200-generic . The saucy build log with 3.11 had it enabled still http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11-saucy/BUILD.LOG
<penguin42> sandGorgon: It's possible it's just a screw up, file a bug asking for it
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-10
<najam> ?
<tekonivel> is the Friends  app (read: program) scrolling smoothly for you? My Gwibber, and now Friends never scrolled nicely
<darkangel> Hey what does Ubuntu 14.04 Alpha release mean?
<bekks> darkangel: That it is the very first release, which will be used to hunt bugs.
<darkangel> sweet
<darkangel> Testers Only?
<penguin42> anyone can try it - but remember it might eat your cat
<darkangel> lol ok
<darkangel> Will it get Updates while they build it and all?
<bekks> Yes.
<darkangel> cool
<darkangel> Thx for the Info peeps peace out
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-03
<rww> Images have been spun up for about a week now. But yeah, do-release-upgrade won't work for a while.
<rww> LiveCD/VM/whatever http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ (from /topic), or s/utopic/vervet/ and apt-get dist-upgrade (which is not supported)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Mikaela> hi
<Wizard> Hi
<Wizard> libGL error: failed to load driver: i915
<Wizard> Any specific way to handle it?
<Wizard> (amd64)
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-04
<minashokry> hi, since I upgraded to ubuntu 14.10 the webcam is not stable and most of time it just doesn't start, anyone can recommend where to debug?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<average_guy> I am testing vivid-netboot-ppc and during the installation, the UK mirror is the only one presented tho it detects that I am in N. America.  Is this normal/cool?
<BluesKaj> average_guy, the netboot mirror is the main canonical repos which is located in the uk, so afaik that's the correct one
<average_guy> ok BluesKaj, I "passed" it on the tracker.  Thx
<BluesKaj> there is a daily image available
<josefnpat> I just downloaded `vivid-desktop-i386.iso` (The unity 8 preview) but I am stuck at the login manager: What's the livecd username/password?
<krabador> johnlage, ubuntu
<krabador> and no password
<krabador> johnlage, if don't works
<krabador> johnlage, some problem with iso ù
<krabador> or the customer got wrong with something
<cprofitt> josefnpat what is the problem you are having?
<josefnpat> I boot ubuntu-desktop-next up, and it's asking for a username password a tthe login manager
<josefnpat> krabador: sorry, u/n: ubuntu p/w: [null] doesn't work :(
<josefnpat> http://i.imgur.com/SKyn3hB.png
<josefnpat> this is exactly what I'm seeing
<josefnpat> krabador: do you mean the iso build, or my iso?
<josefnpat> bffb9dd2dd6c8cc91f7adcb6cbde83e0  vivid-desktop-i386.iso
<josefnpat> The md5's match
<krabador> josefnpat, i mean the iso builder
<josefnpat> ok
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-05
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-06
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> ok thanks - you?
<lordievader> Waking up...
<elfy> much the same
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<elfy> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi elfy
<lordievader> It seems lightdm is not compatible with systemd (yet), should I file a bug?
<elfy> lordievader: what incompatability?
<lordievader> elfy: That it tries to connect to upstart.
<lordievader> Could simply be my setup.
<lordievader> As there are also errors from pam/kwallet.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, tried systemd for a while, seemed ok with lightdm
<lordievader> Hmm, guess it is my setup then.
<elfy> I've not had any issues here with it - did utopic wiht it off and on - vampire since it started
<BluesKaj> my prblem is system settings gui is mucked up, missing most of the options
<lordievader> After fixing the pam-kwallet errors, lightdm still wails to start.
<elfy> I assume this isn't a 'default' setup ?
<lordievader> No, it is a debootstrap, so it very well be that I miss some packages.
<elfy> aah
<lordievader> Ah, the lightdm-kde-greeter fails...
<elfy> awesome when the power goes out ...
<lordievader> Hehe, rebooting did the trick :)
<elfy> oh good :)
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-07
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BluesKaj> hmm, system settings GUI in KDE on 15.04 isn't loading the modules. Error message is: The desktop file settings-modules (appearance.desktop in this case) does not specify a library. Wonder what libraries are missing ?
<elfy> BluesKaj: apparently so - saw a thread re it on ubuntuforums
<BluesKaj> think I needed the plasma desktop, wasn't installed
<BluesKaj> brb
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-08
<HFSPLUS> phunyguy, hi
<HFSPLUS> where can i download the ubuntu+1 iso?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> good thanks
<elfy> mostly - managed to pick up a cough the last week :p
<elfy> lordievader: and how are you?
<lordievader> Meh, allright. Trying to figure out how I can get GCC compiled correctly.
<elfy> :)
<wolfheart> hello I am running Ubuntu 15.04 and I was wondering how do I install oracle java 7 please ?
<lordievader> wolfheart: What do you run into?
<wolfheart> lordievader : I get a 404 when trying to use the webup8date ppa
<wolfheart> webupd8team *
<lordievader> wolfheart: http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp?locale=en
<wolfheart> lordievader : any idea how I enable java for firefox please ?
<wolfheart> as from what I can tell java is installed :- java -version
<wolfheart> java version "1.7.0_65"
<wolfheart> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.5.3) (7u71-2.5.3-1)
<wolfheart> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.65-b04, mixed mode)
<lordievader> wolfheart: http://askubuntu.com/questions/354361/how-to-install-java-plugin-in-firefox
<lordievader> wolfheart: I'm starting to doubt if it is a good idea that you are running a development version, if I may be so honest.
<wolfheart> lordievader : ok ty
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-09
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<elfy> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> good thanks - sun's out in England !!!! :D
<lordievader> Here too :)
<BluesKaj> so what happened to system settings in Kubuntu 15.04, is there a fix yet ?
<elfy> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hey elfy
<elfy> not seen anything tbh - other than one forum thread
<BluesKaj> yeah, it's strange
<labsin> Could any Ubuntu dev look at the following bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-keyboard/+bug/1240198 it's already a year old and is in every version since. It affects all users that don't use Eng QUERTY keyboards.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1240198 in indicator-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Wrong keyboard layout active after booting into desktop" [High,Triaged]
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-02
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Fudge> yep
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-03
<Fudge> hi
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Ian_Corne> Hello
<Ian_Corne> How do new package versions come into play in the new ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Ian_Corne: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ian_Corne> No, I'm wondering when they're selected/uploaded for 16.04 :)
<Ian_Corne> I'm looking for ibus 1.5.11
<lotuspsychje> Ian_Corne: things are in early stadium right now
<lotuspsychje> cant search xenial packages with bot yet
<Ian_Corne> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus
<Ian_Corne> I know it's not in yet
<Ian_Corne> But I'm wondering who selects these new versions
<lotuspsychje> Ian_Corne: think you can follow in #ubuntu-release
<lotuspsychje> Ian_Corne: maybe ask there when it could come?
<Ian_Corne> ok :)
<lotuspsychje> !info ibus
<ubottu> ibus (source: ibus): Intelligent Input Bus - core. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.10-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 208 kB, installed size 1352 kB
<Pici> !info ibus
<ubottu> ibus (source: ibus): Intelligent Input Bus - core. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.10-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 208 kB, installed size 1352 kB
<Pici> lotuspsychje: ^^
<lotuspsychje> Pici: did you updated database?
<Pici> yep
<lotuspsychje> niceeee
<lotuspsychje> tnx Pici :p
<Pici> the bot updates its indexes every night, so we should be good for a bit
<Pici> np
<lotuspsychje> Pici: did you hear more about daily builds url yet?
<lotuspsychje> did it got fixxed yet?
<Pici> er, no I['ll take care of that
<lotuspsychje> great :p
<lotuspsychje> Pici: recently updated xenial first packages, running nice n stable so far :p
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 42.0+build2-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 43117 kB, installed size 103047 kB
<lotuspsychje> nice nice :p
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: Xenial Xerus / 16.04 | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule | Daily builds: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<lotuspsychje> great : )
<lotuspsychje> let the testing and bug hunting begin, tnx Pici
<Pici> np :)
<lotuspsychje> Ian_Corne: got your answer from release?
<lotuspsychje> !info libreoffice
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.0.2-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 25 kB, installed size 147 kB
<lotuspsychje> Pici: this only works in this channel for now? other channels give me xenial is not a valid distribution
<Pici> lotuspsychje: err, it should work elsewhere
<Pici> lotuspsychje: oh, wait which bot are you asking?
<lotuspsychje> Pici: ubot5 in #ubuntu-discuss
<Pici> let me poke that one
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<lotuspsychje> Pici: /query with ubuntu working fine
<lotuspsychje> ubottu
<Pici> yeah, the other bots need to reload the plugin after the package data gets updated... so I'll need to reboot the bot because I didn't explicitly give myself admin rights on it... will take a moment.
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx for looking mate
<lotuspsychje> Pici: and idle in discuss aswell as you like, we have gathered most active volunteers there :p
<Pici> k
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-04
<Fudge> yay dailies are running
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<toni_> hello, i would want to know if LLVM 3.7 will be used in Ubuntu Xenial (if possible)
<toni_> because i would want to get OpenGL 4.x support in Mesa :P
<toni_> (right now im stuck at OpenGL 3.3 because of llvm 3.6)
<lotuspsychje> good evening genii
 * genii slides lotuspsychje a fresh coffee
<lotuspsychje> tnx :p
 * genii makes a fresh pot
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-05
<Fudge> yes please
<Fudge> why is everyone so happy about the Mint images getting Orca, Mint is not that accessible
<Fudge> wrong channel oops
<Fudge> so still on the daily I get a busybox prompt, unable to find a filesystem I think the error is
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-06
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Fudge> hi
<lordievader> o/
<Fudge> hi
<lotuspsychje> hi Fudge
<Fudge> hey there
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-07
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> hey BK
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-08
<Fudge> anyone had luck booting a daily image
<lotus|xenial> i need to test 4.3 kernel on my xenial box
<lotus|xenial> but got an error on adding kernel
<lotus|xenial> it says dpkg: error on archive --install
<lotus|xenial> after trying sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-4.3.0-040300-generic_4.3.0-040300.201511020846_amd64.deb
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotus|xenial> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotus|xenial, how are you doing?
<lotus|xenial> fine tnx
<lordievader> :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
 * penguin42 returns from Xenial
<penguin42> can someone try dmesg |grep ifup  - I see two segfaults
<clivejo> penguin42: running Kubuntu 16.04(xenial) and tried "dmesg |grep ifup" nothing here
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> clivejo: I think it's bug 13196209 that I'm hitting
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 13196209 could not be found
<penguin42> oops
<penguin42> I mean bug 1416793
<ubottu> bug 1416793 in ifupdown (Ubuntu) "ifquery segfaults if /run/network/ifstate file is not found" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1416793
#ubuntu+1 2016-11-10
<tuvok_> great
#ubuntu+1 2017-11-07
<marathone> Morning!
<marathone> Question - If I have network-manager installed, should I have 'openvpn-systemd-resolved' installed too? Just wondering if they conflict with each other?
<marathone> Actually that should be if that package conflicts with regular opvpn packages that work with network-mgr
#ubuntu+1 2017-11-09
<brunch> any way to upgrade to bionic from the previous dailies without formatting?
<lotuspsychje> brunch: in this stage i would not reccomend it
<brunch> I'll format, then
<brunch> out of curiosity; why?
<lotuspsychje> brunch: too early stage i think to properly update
<lotuspsychje> brunch: daily just got released, so even in this stage regular setup clean can go wrong sometimes
<lotuspsychje> brunch: but its your system right, you can improvize as you wish
<ducasse> i heard someone mention the upgrade path is not ready yet, bionic isn't included in the right files yet or something like that
<ducasse> dunno if that's changed since then
<lotuspsychje> brunch: another reason would be helping bug out at its best on a clean install(no leftovers from previous version)
<brunch> oh yeah I didn't think of that
#ubuntu+1 2018-11-05
<luna> Ubuntu 19.04 starts 3rd January 2019
<luna> Beta that is*
<Bashing-om> luna: April, per: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/10/ubuntu-19-04-name-revealed .
<luna> Bashing-om: yeah i forgot to write Beta :P
<luna> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule
<Bashing-om> luna: Ubuntu and lubuntu dailies are available now. If you are into testing .
<luna> Bashing-om: rather wait too the first beta as i wan't something atleast a bit stable on my desktop
<Bashing-om> luna: Understandable . Dual boot and test !
<luna> Bashing-om: don't have space only have a 80GB ssd for that Ubuntu partition
<luna> so i stick with 18.10 until January
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
#ubuntu+1 2018-11-06
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#ubuntu+1 2018-11-07
<kinghat> something going on here? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/BlJP81fw/image.png
<kinghat> on kubuntu 18.10 with kde backports.
<BluesKaj> 'Mornng folks
#ubuntu+1 2018-11-08
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#ubuntu+1 2018-11-09
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2018-11-10
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu+1 2018-11-11
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#ubuntu+1 2019-11-06
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: are you on a dutch ubuntu?
<OerHeks> dutch ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: yeah dutch language
<lotuspsychje> got a bug that needs a bit of affecting love
<lotuspsychje> bug #1851028 
<ubottu> bug 1851028 in Ubuntu Translations "Livepatch tip is not translated in update-manager" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1851028
<OerHeks> nope, english
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx anyway
<OerHeks> ah oke https://launchpadlibrarian.net/449603541/livepatch.png
<lotuspsychje> its across several ubuntu versions still
#ubuntu+1 2019-11-08
<FurretUber> Hi, will siliconmotion support be removed for 20.04? 
<valorie> !info siliconmotion
<ubottu> Package siliconmotion does not exist in focal
<valorie> !info silicon-motion
<ubottu> Package silicon-motion does not exist in focal
<FurretUber> Oh, its name is xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion
<FurretUber> It seems that both it and evdev are going to be removed? At least this is what the bug #1772588 implies
<ubottu> bug 1772588 in xserver-xorg-video-ast (Ubuntu) "Remove obsolete X11 drivers from the archive" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1772588
<FurretUber> I am worried: abandoning evdev would make some touchscreens stop working, as libinput does not support those. Abandoning siliconmotion would make certain multiseat configurations stop working, making, for example, some laboratories with 8 computers for 22 seats require buying additional 14 computers to replace what is going to stop working
<valorie> !info xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion (source: xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion): X.Org X server -- SiliconMotion display driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.7.9-2ubuntu2 (focal), package size 47 kB, installed size 144 kB
<valorie> it's in focal
<dax> for now
<FurretUber> Right now it is, but I'm not sure it's going to be kept
<dax> plan seems to be to remove from debian and then remove from ubuntu once that's done. i'm not seeing a bug in debian for removing it tho so idk what the status is
<valorie> FurretUber: you have the bug report link -- speak up there
<lotuspsychje> found a new bug on 20.04 feel free to reproduce bug #1851790
<ubottu> bug 1851790 in cheese (Ubuntu) "Cheese webcam image dropping at random launch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1851790
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: you're well ahead of the game, 20.04 testing already!
<ikonia> :q!
<ikonia> oops
<lotuspsychje> hey ikonia yeah im always pre-testing LTS versions
<donofrio> how to get 20.04?  would like to test on wsl like I already do on 18.04 (tinyurl.com/donofrioworkdesk)
<donofrio> perfectibility on amd64, armv7 (rpi3b+? - tinyurl.com/donofriorpi), aarch64 (tinyurl.com/donofriodexnote8 - userland uses 18.04) and lastly rpi4b (http://tinyurl.com/donofriorpi4b) just figured I'd let you know I'm not just asking to ask I want to help where I can ;) 
<donofrio> back to lurk mode
#ubuntu+1 2019-11-10
<NegativeFlare> ≥
<lotuspsychje> whats up NegativeFlare 
